# 2010 ATA Show Coverage by AT- See Photo's



## 3D Pinwheeler

Cool keep'em coming and have fun out there!


----------



## kbrando

*a few more photos*

here are a couple more


----------



## NY911

Nice! Keep em coming!I see the baddest tractor trialer in the world, and I am pretty sure that guy checking out the recurve on the right is a member here.


----------



## CBLArcher

This kills me. I wish the general public was allowed in for just one day! Someday I will figure out how weasel my way into the ATA.:tongue:


----------



## Neuralgia

This is like Archery Porn!

Any pics of the Diamond/Bowtech booth... I want to know if they have something special, since they killed the Marquis.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

subscribed


----------



## jjambow

*ata show*

i will there tomorrow, i called hca earlier in the week and they stated they would be their, any signs of them, they don't show up on the ata list of manufactors.


----------



## KurtVL

would like to see some pics of the mega thrust arrow booth please


----------



## archeryhistory

Today is booth set up day. The show opens Wednesday. Many photos and other info will be posted soon.


----------



## Mr. Burns

lets see them!!


----------



## williejay

going to the outtech show here in a minute. I'll get some pics for you all.


----------



## FirstShot#2

We are on our way to the show as we speak. From central WI, currently in Rockford, IL


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Thanks for sharing the pictures Ken! :thumb:

Looks like the place to be this week! :wink:


----------



## vhunter

Man that's what I picture heaven looking like.


----------



## Just 1 More

anyone know where i can get an exibitor list???


----------



## mdewitt71

*Keep post'n em up on this thread..........*


I'm watch'n.


----------



## asa1485

Man wish I was there.:angry:

Thanks for the pics. You have everyone's attention.


----------



## kbrando

the long day of set up is over and everyone is heading for dinner, I will post many more pictures throughout the week.
Stay tuned!


----------



## carlosii

Neuralgia said:


> This is like Archery Porn!
> 
> Any pics of the Diamond/Bowtech booth... I want to know if they have something special, since they killed the Marquis.


me too...pics if possible...
I know last year and the year before in Indy they tried to outlaw cameras on the floor...weren't too successful at that...:teeth: I have the proof of that.


----------



## Double S

Sweet pics. Subscribed!. :thumbs_up


----------



## ken l

can you find darton booth


----------



## Brown Hornet

This got here fast


----------



## CubanRedneck

*Show down South*

Believe it or not there's alot of archery hunters in South Fla.Why is it that this shows never make it down South.I'm sure they would do very well.


----------



## iroutdoors

Parker Cobra Please!! I wish i was there, hopefully next year. Thanks for the photos keep them coming.:darkbeer::beer::darkbeer::teeth::darkbeer:


----------



## bsizzle

subbed


----------



## MHansel

I personally think it's complete BS that the public can't go:thumbs_do:thumbs_do it was down here a few years ago, and I couldn't go.

Looks like a great time will be had be those select few:angry::angry:

Sorry Just need to vent:darkbeer:


----------



## corpralbarn

Do you think PSE has a big enough hauler? looks like the ones latemodel racers use.


----------



## CowboyJunkie

Late Model hell...Looks more along the lines of a Nation Wide/ Sprint Cup trailer. LOL. Nice rig to say the least. I dont know too many Late Model boys who can afford a rig like that. Maybe some of the Southern All-Pro, Hooters Cup guys but thats about it. The few folks I grew up with racing down here still run a standard 24-30' gooseneck rig.


----------



## Sagittarius

hansel said:


> I personally think it's complete BS that the public can't go:thumbs_do:thumbs_do it was down here a few years ago, and I couldn't go.
> 
> Looks like a great time will be had be those select few:angry::angry:
> 
> Sorry Just need to vent:darkbeer:



I agree to an extent since, if not for us customers, archery manufacturers would not exist.
They claim they don't want the public seeing or hearing the wholesale prices so we're excluded.
They should allow the public in on the last day after the orders are taken, jmo.
Hell, charge everyone a reasonable fee to get in and divide it among the manufacturers.
I would gladly pay up to $50.00 to get in.
That should make them feel better.


----------



## MHansel

If I remember correctly I think PSE use to have 2 of those tractor/trailer set ups


Don't see that everyday from some of the other big comapnies:darkbeer:


----------



## MHansel

Sagittarius said:


> I agree to an extent since, if not for us customers, archery manufacturers would not exist.
> They claim they don't want the public seeing or hearing the wholesale prices so we're excluded.
> They should allow the public in on the last day after the orders are taken, jmo.
> Hell, charge everyone a reasonable fee to get in and divide it among the manufacturers.
> I would gladly pay up to $50.00 to get in.
> That should make them feel better.


If it's about the price, then make the dealers where a badge stating so, and that would set the dealer apart from the rest. I don't care about the price I just would like to see all the new toys instead of having to read or see pics posted here about it


----------



## Gusman

*pics*

Any pics on Darton?


----------



## IndianaBrian

CBLArcher said:


> This kills me. I wish the general public was allowed in for just one day! Someday I will figure out how weasel my way into the ATA.:tongue:


I was thinking the same thing. LOL


----------



## Jersey Ray

kbrando said:


> the long day of set up is over and everyone is heading for dinner, I will post many more pictures throughout the week.
> Stay tuned!


Great Pics Brandon! :thumbs_up Looking forward to the others! :darkbeer:


----------



## EASTON94

I'd love to be there, I'd also like to see the archery public involved in this show....it could be a BIG money maker for the new products I would think!! If they opened the last day to the public I'd bet u couldnt beat people off with a stick wanting the newest stuff!! '94


----------



## japple

Honestly the dealers would hate that. When manufacturers sell straight from the factory or at shows it undercuts the dealers. If I owned a shop and a manufacturer sold to the public I wouldnt carry the product. If they wanted to open it up for people to just look on the last day I am all good with that, but manufacturers need to protect the dealers.


----------



## slicker

*wow*

My first ATA show. Been to plenty of others including the SHOT and I gotta say so far so good. Even some nice incentives, Tommorrow the real fun begins


----------



## kbrando

wow what a day of setting up!
I will get picks of all the big names and all the incredible displays.
I plan on being there bright and early..so again, stay tuned!


----------



## ig25

*ttt*

i would love to be there keep them coming


----------



## kbrando

will do Ig!


----------



## reylamb

hansel said:


> If it's about the price, then make the dealers where a badge stating so, and that would set the dealer apart from the rest. I don't care about the price I just would like to see all the new toys instead of having to read or see pics posted here about it


Price sheets are laying around everywhere. The last thing any of the mfg want is prices being posted on AT, and you and I both know it can and would happen.

Besides, the last thing the mfg need is a bunch of guys standing around just looking at the toys......there is no time when you are trying to fill out orders.....

There was a time when I thought the same thing, it needs to be open to the public. Until I worked here for a mfg....now I see why it is a dealer only show.


----------



## reylamb

CubanRedneck said:


> Believe it or not there's alot of archery hunters in South Fla.Why is it that this shows never make it down South.I'm sure they would do very well.


Because S Fl is not exactly centrally located, and relatively speaking the bowhunting population is small. Plus, it is a dealer show not open to the public.

It was in Atlanta for 2 years, and a complete flop for attendance, even though the ATL airport is one of the easiest to get to from anywhere.


----------



## rand_98201

couldnt someone with a business license start doing a couple small online archery items or something of that nature and get credentials to get in the show? I would love to go sure.Im not looking to sneak in im just curious how their credential set up works.Fir everyone complaining about their area of the country where the show hits.It always seems to be on the Eastern side of the country? atleast the last few that I have paid attention too while getting more involved in archery.


----------



## MightyElkHntr

hansel said:


> If it's about the price, then make the dealers where a badge stating so, and that would set the dealer apart from the rest. I don't care about the price I just would like to see all the new toys instead of having to read or see pics posted here about it


We have that with the OR shows held in Utah every year, as well as the Sports Inc show in Vegas... I tell you if the public was let in during the dealer time there would be no purchasing going on because of the long lines of general public attendees.... I agree we need to start a show for the consumer, but that'd defeat the purpose of the dealer show, cause then everyone would want to buy at the show and the dealers would lose those sales... that is our lifeblood you're talking about.

It would be like having a public day at Fords factory, intel, apple, sony, or the like... everything would have to shut down so they could run security!


----------



## KurtVL

kbrando said:


> wow what a day of setting up!
> I will get picks of all the big names and all the incredible displays.
> I plan on being there bright and early..so again, stay tuned!


its bright and early, more pics please


----------



## Kahkon

Sigh, so depressed. My wife had a knee replacement which thwarted my opportunity to go. There is always next year!!!

Great seeing all the pictures though.


----------



## Skeeter 58

So what would be wrong with letting the public in the last day or so with no selling and no prices. just let us see all the new stuff first hand. Let us shoot the new bows etc. There are so many of us that has no dealer close by that offers most bows and/or accessories. At least that way we would have at least seen a product in person which would help in our decission to purchase it wherever we can get one, which would be from some dealer anyway.


----------



## bowsmith

Banjo Man said:


> So what would be wrong with letting the public in the last day or so with no selling and no prices. just let us see all the new stuff first hand. Let us shoot the new bows etc. There are so many of us that has no dealer close by that offers most bows and/or accessories. At least that way we would have at least seen a product in person which would help in our decission to purchase it wherever we can get one, which would be from some dealer anyway.


For one, cost. Two, the length of the show. It costs literally thousands of dollars each day for the larger companies to be at the show. As well, even for the smaller companies it costs hundreds of dollars each day. Also, at the end of the third day, you are literally completely drained. It is a lot of work to work the ATA show, or any trade show for that matter for 8-10 hours each day. Running thousands of product demos, answering questions, writing orders, it really is a grind for those involved.


----------



## bowsmith

rand_98201 said:


> couldnt someone with a business license start doing a couple small online archery items or something of that nature and get credentials to get in the show? I would love to go sure.Im not looking to sneak in im just curious how their credential set up works.Fir everyone complaining about their area of the country where the show hits.It always seems to be on the Eastern side of the country? atleast the last few that I have paid attention too while getting more involved in archery.


You still need to be a member of the ATA, which has it's own requirements for being a dealer, as well as membership fees.


----------



## Fire&Ice

Nice post...:darkbeer:


----------



## illbowhunter

*Waiting on more pics* :BangHead:


----------



## NY911

corpralbarn said:


> Do you think PSE has a big enough hauler? looks like the ones latemodel racers use.


Only the best.


----------



## carlosii

bowsmith said:


> You still need to be a member of the ATA, which has it's own requirements for being a dealer, as well as membership fees.


There are a lot of benefits to being a member of ATA. However, if you are a bona fide dealer you do not have to be a member of ATA to attend the show. You won't get to enjoy all the benefits of ATA membeership but you'll get to browse the floor and place your orders.


----------



## kbrando

*DAY 1 - morning*

Walked into the show at about 7 am so I could get everyone some new photos...hope you like them.
I will be heading back down in a bit to take some more pictures for you all!


----------



## kbrando

*and some more...*

here you go


----------



## kbrando

*and again*

more photos


----------



## NY911

That press looks wild..weird..


That go cart is BADDDASSS!


----------



## kbrando

*more pics*

more...


----------



## kbrando

*more*

more... heading back down to the show...Laura should be at the Martin Booth soon so I will get back to you all very soon...


----------



## Steelers36

NY911 said:


> That press looks wild..weird..
> 
> 
> That go cart is BADDDASSS!


Yeah, that is not a go cart, that is a paraglider. See the big prop on the back??


----------



## NY911

Steelers36 said:


> Yeah, that is not a go cart, that is a paraglider. See the big prop on the back??


yes..it is the Dragonfly...my bad.


The PSE Omen truck is pretty cool..:thumbs_up


----------



## brash

Open this up to the public for a least the last day. Not to buy stuff, just to look at everything. There's a lot of items I would Like to buy but none of the shops carry what I want. Allways nice to touch something before you buy it. I'm sure I would find other stuff I would buy if I just walked around.


----------



## Skeeter 58

bowsmith said:


> For one, cost. Two, the length of the show. It costs literally thousands of dollars each day for the larger companies to be at the show. As well, even for the smaller companies it costs hundreds of dollars each day. Also, at the end of the third day, you are literally completely drained. It is a lot of work to work the ATA show, or any trade show for that matter for 8-10 hours each day. Running thousands of product demos, answering questions, writing orders, it really is a grind for those involved.


The admission fees would pay for the last day or so. I'm sure it is a lot of work but you all could suck it up for one more day. If it was not for us, the consumer, there would be no show to begin with. There are so many products that we never have a chance to see first hand. It would be a win win situation for everyone. The more the consumer sees, the more they will want to purchase and keep everyone moving. If the local, or not so local, shops don't carry something then we can look until we find a place to purchase it since we would already know what we want for sure.


----------



## Kill Shill

the rattlebox, what a trip? how is that for pullin a marketing concept out of your ukey:


----------



## DeeS

kbrando said:


> more... heading back down to the show...Laura should be at the Martin Booth soon so I will get back to you all very soon...


Thanks for the pics Brandon! You rock!! And tell Miss Laura hi for me.


----------



## Hollander

Another PSE Truck


----------



## cordini

Keep 'em coming....Off to a DR. appointment & then work.....Looking forward to more pics when I get home!! :shade:


----------



## iroutdoors

How abou the new parker bow anything??? Please???:darkbeer:


----------



## deadx

Sagittarius said:


> I agree to an extent since, if not for us customers, archery manufacturers would not exist.
> They claim they don't want the public seeing or hearing the wholesale prices so we're excluded.
> They should allow the public in on the last day after the orders are taken, jmo.
> Hell, charge everyone a reasonable fee to get in and divide it among the manufacturers.
> I would gladly pay up to $50.00 to get in.
> That should make them feel better.


I believe last year if you paid $50 bucks you could get in......:tongue:


----------



## Puttin em' Down

Keep em coming, great pics!!!


----------



## GuinnessGood

iroutdoors said:


> How abou the new parker bow anything??? Please???:darkbeer:


Ditto!?!?!?!


----------



## pure havoc

be there tomorrow morning first thing cant wait


----------



## BMG

ttt


----------



## High_Speed

Keep the pics coming! Love it! :teeth:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Thanks for posting more pictures. Those Nemesis' look sweet!  

Appears Alpine is following along the lines of the Limbsaver bows, interesting! :wink:


----------



## japple

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Thanks for posting more pictures. Those Nemesis' look sweet!
> 
> Appears Alpine is following along the lines of the Limbsaver bows, interesting! :wink:


lou, same concept as limbsaver, but they shoot much nicer. Alpine is becoming a force! Never thought I would hear myself say that.


----------



## ryersonhill

wow that is alot of work,


----------



## Gerhard

Awesome!!!!

This is the closest I will get to the ATA.

Please keep on posting photos for us here in South Africa!!!!


----------



## bassfly66

Banjoman,

The manufacturers don't get a cut of the door. So in a sense, yes the take at the door may cover the cost of the convention hall & show staff, but there would be additional fees to each exhibitor for booth space, the additional cost to staff & house the employees working the booths, the additional cost to the independent sales reps & pro staff members attending/working the show, the logistics involved with bringing dealer catalogs with dealer pricing *and* catalogs for the consumer with MSRP or no pricing (removing price lists from the dealer catalogs is not even remotely feasible) & lastly, the additional wear & tear on your employees/reps & pro staff. Remember, 8-10 hour days are just the actual show hours. Add to that, breakfast / sales meetings, dinner / sales meetings & the after hours events and your up at 4:30 0r 5:00 am & going non-stop until at least 9:30 or 10:00 pm. Then don't forget, set up & tear down at the beginning & end of the show...a VERY long week to say the least. 

So see, there's a lot more to a trade show than just hangin' out, fondling & drooling over all the cool new stuff! And, we can't forget about checking out all of the booth models!!

Be safe,

Nathan


----------



## Skeeter 58

Kill Shill said:


> the rattlebox, what a trip? how is that for pullin a marketing concept out of your ukey:


Yeah, I guess that all of us that think this same thing is wrong. It matters not because they are going to do what they want anyway. I do enjoy the pics guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## EASTON94

More Nemesis photos!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Man I wish I could go.


----------



## kbrando

*And it continues*

The atmosphere is awesome here! everyone is incredible.
Here are a few more photos.


----------



## kbrando

*more,,,*

here are more


----------



## kbrando

*and more*

more...


----------



## kbrando

*more pics*

here you go


----------



## kbrando

*couple more*

Here are a few more photos...heading back to get some more...stay tuned


----------



## Yichi

Is that an updated Constitution in post #87 ?


----------



## USNarcher

Yichi said:


> Is that an updated Constitution in post #87 ?


Brigadier


----------



## KurtVL

MORE PIX (pls)


----------



## Yichi

USNarcher said:


> Brigadier


Riser looked similar to a connie and I am on an Iphone atm, so I couldn't tell.

Thanks


----------



## nysparticus

*Awesome*

That Bone Collector release looks bad @SS!


----------



## iroutdoors

parker please!!!!please!!!!please!!! LOL:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Chequamegon

I am curious about the machine made by Laporte trap company in the above photos. Is this something specificly for the archery market?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Man I am liking the way that Cyborg looked.


----------



## johnh1720

Brandon,

Stop by and see one of our own. Frank Schneider from Buckeye Archery Solutions. Home of the Bow-A-Constrictor bowpress.


----------



## TPG

bassfly66 said:


> the logistics involved with bringing dealer catalogs with dealer pricing *and* catalogs for the consumer with MSRP or no pricing (removing price lists from the dealer catalogs is not even remotely feasible)


Manufacturers need to stop making 2 catalogues which I doubt they do in the first place.

Dealers get a stack of catalogues and a dealer price list separately.


----------



## Bowbuster

Thanks for the pics, I had a death in the family and wont be able to attend this year... Talk about getting hit with the depression bug, death of a awesome uncle, no ATA show and my deer season is over..........

Your pics are bringing a smile to my face...:thumbs_up


----------



## RxBowhunter

That looks like fun! 

More Nemesis photos please!


----------



## TnLungBuster

By any chance did Mossy Oak unveil their new camo there?


----------



## USNarcher

Yichi said:


> Riser looked similar to a connie and I am on an Iphone atm, so I couldn't tell.
> 
> Thanks


It is very similar. But I notice that it doesn't have a Flex Guard. I thought the 2010 models were getting a Flex


----------



## Killratio

OMG All these pics!!! I feel like a little kid in a candy store :thumbs_up


----------



## jcmorgan31

USNarcher said:


> It is very similar. But I notice that it doesn't have a Flex Guard. I thought the 2010 models were getting a Flex


Only the Admiral and Sentinel


----------



## Spotshooter2

KBrando, I was wondering if BCY fibers is there and if they have any of there new string material there that is supposed to be an improvement to the 452X?


----------



## joffutt1

anyone notice the string in the foreground in the SCOTTS STRINGS pic? How many twists are in that thing?lol


----------



## tjandy

Hey I just saw my stabilizer I ordered for my Skull Camo Nemesis........ I like it Joe. :thumb: :whoo: :wink:


----------



## deerboy

More pictures here: http://www.ibo.net/gallery/index.php?cat=3


----------



## RColeman

In reply to all that want to simply attend the show to look around. After being in an industry that required us to attend 5 a year, I can tell you there is big money is setting up and attending these things! Put it in a union town (vegas) and you can triple your expenses. (they wont even let you roll your booth down the convention floor thats the size of a golf bag, instead they get a FORKLIFT, a driver and a watcher to take it to your space for about $350 if I remember correctly).


Although it would be nice to walk around, there is no doubt that cost far out way the attendance.


----------



## Belicoso

Keep em coming please,:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MOC

NY911 said:


> The PSE Omen truck is pretty cool..:thumbs_up


Hell yes, it is. :thumbs_up


----------



## hoefj

*some more pics*

the new rineheart target looks sweeeeet!
http://www.3dshoots.com/forums/showthread.php?p=261154#post261154


----------



## Mr. Burns

looks cool!!

now how about some pics of the parker cobra!!


----------



## switchbackjack

keep the pics coming its making me good inside just looking..............im jealous and i love archery...thanks...jack


----------



## Mr. Burns

I like the axion stabilizer and the new 2-blade bloodrunner broadhead so far..


----------



## COATED

This is so way cool of you to post these pics!!!:darkbeer:

BTW-What Martin bow is that in the middle under the first pic of Ms. Laura?



kbrando said:


> The atmosphere is awesome here! everyone is incredible.
> Here are a few more photos.


----------



## Belicoso

COATED said:


> This is so way cool of you to post these pics!!!:darkbeer:
> 
> BTW-What Martin bow is that in the middle under the first pic of Ms. Laura?


I think it´s an ALIEN NEMESIS


----------



## AR&BOW

Ohhhhh, this is my favorite. Gotta love the new bows from Strother Archery


----------



## blueglide1

Hey Pal, hit the Hoyt booth!


----------



## Komi

japple said:


> Honestly the dealers would hate that. When manufacturers sell straight from the factory or at shows it undercuts the dealers. If I owned a shop and a manufacturer sold to the public I wouldnt carry the product. If they wanted to open it up for people to just look on the last day I am all good with that, but manufacturers need to protect the dealers.


so don't alow selling to joe public but still let one day for joe public to see new stuff....


----------



## japple

Komi said:


> so don't alow selling to joe public but still let one day for joe public to see new stuff....


Komi thanks for basically repeating my last sentance!:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. Burns

Komi said:


> so don't alow selling to joe public but still let one day for joe public to see new stuff....


Even if its the day AFTER the actual trade show. thats when i would say it should be!


----------



## Komi

When I bout my current set up I bought it site unseen because noone carries my set up locally so how am I supposed to know what I want unless I see it??? The local shops around me only carry what they want and if they don't like it you are sol unless you go on line. The reason I bought my rest was because of a hottie who recomended it, Thanx again Laura you rock!!!


----------



## Epinepherine

Mr. Burns said:


> Even if its the day AFTER the actual trade show. thats when i would say it should be!


You said you spend, like $50,000.00 every year on archery equipment, I can't believe your shop isn't calling you, _begging _you to go with them.


----------



## hjort jagare

Mr. Burns said:


> Even if its the day AFTER the actual trade show. thats when i would say it should be!


I agree have them try it one year they will see how many archery nuts are out here. Don't want to hear the silly excuse that it would cost to much. They are there all ready the booth is already set up. I cant believe that the expo center is going to charge that much more for a Monday? I mean they can charge a entry fee and for parking and food.On the not wanting us to see the dealer price excuse :sad: PLEASE your telling me they dont have brochures already for the products with out prices? Its funny that does not appear to pose a problem when they are in Vegas? :darkbeer:


----------



## japple

Komi,
Its not that shops don't like certain products, it's because alot of the time they can't make money on it. The shop I worked at had alot of products we loved, but when the margin is only 25% before shipping that barely covers the over head of the shop and leaves no room for real profit. It isn't something most shop aren't willing to take a chance on and order lots of them to stock, chancing that they may not sell well and they will be sitting on a bunch of stuff that they have money tied up in with no chance of making any. Ordering product for shops is about educated guesses on what will seel that year and how much money is in those products. IT IS NOT ABOUT LIKES AND DISLIKES.


----------



## AR&BOW

How about some pics of the new LimbDriver?


----------



## J-Daddy

Get some pics of the Athens booth & the BlackGold booth for a brother...
Dude Bowtech had free tattoo's and I didnt get to go...Well that sucks "not that I would have gotten a Bowtech tattoo even for free" but I would have hit them up on a free deer head tatt, lol.


----------



## Belicoso

AR&BOW said:


> How about some pics of the new LimbDriver?


Why not :darkbeer:


----------



## Komi

japple said:


> Komi,
> Its not that shops don't like certain products, it's because alot of the time they can't make money on it. The shop I worked at had alot of products we loved, but when the margin is only 25% before shipping that barely covers the over head of the shop and leaves no room for real profit. It isn't something most shop aren't willing to take a chance on and order lots of them to stock, chancing that they may not sell well and they will be sitting on a bunch of stuff that they have money tied up in with no chance of making any. Ordering product for shops is about educated guesses on what will seel that year and how much money is in those products. IT IS NOT ABOUT LIKES AND DISLIKES.


In some cases that is true but most of the shops around here will tell you if it is not one of 3 brands of bow it is junk and they won't have it in their shop. they also do the same with rest and sights. I understand that you want to carry what you believe in but when some one comes in asking for one of the biggest names in archerys product don't tell me you won't carry it because it is junk.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

kbrando said:


> here are more


If that NAP broadhead is sharp and durable, I maybe having to try it.


----------



## japple

I am sorry your shops act like that. Down grading other products to try and sell what you carry is rediculous.


----------



## Komi

japple said:


> I am sorry your shops act like that. Down grading other products to try and sell what you carry is rediculous.


That is why I have to drive almost 2 hours to get to a shop I trust.


----------



## japple

Thats the reason the shop I worked at doubled in size in 4 years. our competition did the same thing. And it is killing him and growing ours.


----------



## vtec21

AR&BOW said:


> How about some pics of the new LimbDriver?


Wanna see that myself!


----------



## bassfly66

TPG said:


> Manufacturers need to stop making 2 catalogues which I doubt they do in the first place.
> 
> Dealers get a stack of catalogues and a dealer price list separately.


TGP,

Sorry for the confusion on the catalog issue. The catalogs themselves are the same for both dealer & consumer, it's the price lists, if any, that are inserted in them that is the difference. You are correct _*when*_ the catalogs are shipped directly to a dealer, but when they are going to a show, they are quite often shipped with the dealer price-list already inserted into each catalog, thus saving a step on the show floor.

Nathan


----------



## mathewsk

did *PSE* debut any new bows????????????? new target bow?????


----------



## Kill Shill

go back to the martin booth if laura is still there.


----------



## HC Archery

mathewsk said:


> did *PSE* debut any new bows????????????? new target bow?????


:typing: *Was just going to ask that myself. Pics would be great!!!*


----------



## JUMPMAN

Archery porn at it's finest...:nod:

Now for all that are there what is the best innovative product ya'll have seen thus far...Us less fortunate would like to know...:thumb:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am wanting to try the nap blood runner 2 if you can get some pics of that.


----------



## KurtVL

man where are all the pix, aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

new limb driver you say ?

still would like to see if mega thrust arrows made some fat shafts


----------



## Kill Shill

those model chicks from the invisible hunt display look like porn starz:tongue:


----------



## JUMPMAN

I think I will make this a sticky...:nod:


----------



## flounderv2

So for all the mathews waffle haters out there, are you going to start calling this bow the new spider man bow? After all the riser looks like a jacked up spider web and its red so what the hell right.


----------



## Epinepherine

flounderv2 said:


> So for all the mathews waffle haters out there, are you going to start calling this bow the new spider man bow? After all it looks like a jacked up spider web and its red so what the hell right.


----------



## Mohican

Today it took me about 4.5 hours to stroll through the show. Will be back tomorrow to go back to the booths of interest.

I did like the looks of the new Grim Reaper head. The tip/blades are machined. The Strother bows looked great with the Predator Camo. There are some things here that just made me shake my head, like the new suit that is suppose to suppress you electronic impulses or something like that called the 6th sense. Deer sense this and are alerted.

Most impressive booth is from PSE with the truck. Bowtech had a ton of people at the booth when I visited early in the show. American Whitetail has a new target coming out. It had been shot 8 thousand times and no arrow had yet penetrated out the back. Took the designer quite a while sometimes shooting 500 arrows a day. It was the only target capable of stopping the 450 fps bolt from the PSE crossbow. Said they would also have a bag target out in the coming months as well. Pretty impressive target!!!!

Vortex optics had a very nice booth as well. Spoke with the guys at Last Chance Archery bowpress as well. They have a new press that will shrink down to 11 inches, capable of pressing all bows, including crossbows. He informed me that any press similar will be facing stiff prosecution since there patent was approved a little while ago. Even will cover the fingers as well. 

Saw a ton of the celebs as well. Most had the usually crowd around them. David Blanton at the Realtree booth (huge space) always attracts a huge gatering. T-Bone was there as well. The Drury boys were filming a commercial for the Block. Jay and Tammi Gregory were there as well. Jay had his hair streaked and looked like he spent more time on his than Tammi!!!! Just jokin! Smilin Chuck Adams was autographing posters and was just kickin back. Jimminie Christmas, Roger Raglin, was his ole character. Stan Potts, Tom Miranda and many more were there palling around. 

I will be back at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## JUMPMAN

Mohican said:


> Today it took me about 4.5 hours to stroll through the show. Will be back tomorrow to go back to the booths of interest.
> 
> I did like the looks of the new Grim Reaper head. The tip/blades are machined. The Strother bows looked great with the Predator Camo. There are some things here that just made me shake my head, like the new suit that is suppose to suppress you electronic impulses or something like that called the 6th sense. Deer sense this and are alerted.
> 
> Most impressive booth is from PSE with the truck. Bowtech had a ton of people at the booth when I visited early in the show. American Whitetail has a new target coming out. It had been shot 8 thousand times and no arrow had yet penetrated out the back. Took the designer quite a while sometimes shooting 500 arrows a day. It was the only target capable of stopping the 450 fps bolt from the PSE crossbow. Said they would also have a bag target out in the coming months as well. Pretty impressive target!!!!
> 
> Vortex optics had a very nice booth as well. Spoke with the guys at Last Chance Archery bowpress as well. They have a new press that will shrink down to 11 inches, capable of pressing all bows, including crossbows. He informed me that any press similar will be facing stiff prosecution since there patent was approved a little while ago. Even will cover the fingers as well.
> 
> Saw a ton of the celebs as well. Most had the usually crowd around them. David Blanton at the Realtree booth (huge space) always attracts a huge gatering. T-Bone was there as well. The Drury boys were filming a commercial for the Block. Jay and Tammi Gregory were there as well. Jay had his hair streaked and looked like he spent more time on his than Tammi!!!! Just jokin! Smilin Chuck Adams was autographing posters and was just kickin back. Jimminie Christmas, Roger Raglin, was his ole character. Stan Potts, Tom Miranda and many more were there palling around.
> 
> I will be back at it tomorrow morning.


Thanks Moh, keep us updated...:thumb:


----------



## Mr. Burns

I need a favor..

someone go to the parker booth and snap me a pic of the cobra..


----------



## JUMPMAN

Mr. Burns said:


> I need a favor..
> 
> someone go to the parker booth and snap me a pic of the cobra..


If you take a picture of the rest area on the bow and it has a set screw mark in it he will be pissed...:lol:


----------



## KurtVL

JUMPMAN said:


> If you take a picture of the rest area on the bow and it has a set screw mark in it he will be pissed...:lol:


hilarious


----------



## Mr. Burns

JUMPMAN said:


> If you take a picture of the rest area on the bow and it has a set screw mark in it he will be pissed...:lol:


JUMPY!! you just HAD to go and make my day!! that was freakin hilarious!! 

I am trying to settle a bet here. I have heard people spreding around a roumor that the parker cobra uses technology that they purchased from bowtech and is a center piveot!:mg:

I say not a chance! infact, i even bet $100 on it!


----------



## kbrando

*Afternoon at the ATA*

Here are more photos for you all to enjoy.


----------



## kbrando

*and some more*

here you go

I noticed every time someone shot the Nemesis, they immediately got a smile on their face!

I also noticed a huge amount of Bone Collector items.

Lots of activity in the Martin Booth, those guys are having fun writing up orders! 
more to come


----------



## JUMPMAN

kbrando said:


> Here are more photos for you all to enjoy.


Get those cams timed on the Nemisis pic and it will shoot better...:lol: :wink:


----------



## kbrando

*additional pics.*

more...


----------



## kbrando

*and again*

and again.
Thank you everyone for your great responses to the photos...I will keep them comeing and I will work on getting your requests taken care of as well...keep in mind the place is huge...and it last for 3 days...soif you dont see what you want today..keep checking back or subscribe to the thread...once again...heading back to the show....


----------



## RIPelk

Is the rip shot getting people surrounding it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am liking some of those hip photo targets. Going to have to look into them a bit more.


----------



## Mr. Burns

keep them coming!!


----------



## EASTON94

Lee and Tiff are there right Kbrando?? Pics of Lee and Tiffany are always a hit!! '94


----------



## Neuralgia

USNarcher said:


> It is very similar. But I notice that it doesn't have a Flex Guard. I thought the 2010 models were getting a Flex


According to BT website, FLX only on Destroyer, Sentinel and Admiral (Iceman and Black Ice on the Diamond line).

Has anyone had the chance to try the FLX system yet? Really looking fwd for the reviews


----------



## Komi

Did they change the rules of photography???


----------



## bcriner

bowsmith said:


> You still need to be a member of the ATA, which has it's own requirements for being a dealer, as well as membership fees.


You don't have to be an ATA member dealer. I just costs more if you are not. You basically have to have business license and proof of business such as yellow pages ad. So yes, you could open an online business as long as you have the paper work, and present it you can go.


----------



## Mr. Burns

Neuralgia said:


> According to BT website, FLX only on Destroyer, Sentinel and Admiral (Iceman and Black Ice on the Diamond line).
> 
> Has anyone had the chance to try the FLX system yet? Really looking fwd for the reviews


Yes, but not to the point of really getting down to brass tacks and setting one up yet, just fired some arrows throug one, and the bow had nothing but a rest on it. nothing else.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

tjandy said:


> Hey I just saw my stabilizer I ordered for my Skull Camo Nemesis........ I like it Joe. :thumb: :whoo: :wink:


Better hope nobody drops it!  LOL!!


----------



## christiaan

The FLX is excelent! You have the smoothness of a roller guard but the bow still tunes down the middle of the shelf like a cable slide. The bow also feels a bit smoother on the draw


----------



## Admiral Vixen

*Thanks*

KBrando,

Thanks for making it happen on the big screen at home....:darkbeer:


----------



## Sky Warrior

Can you post some pictures of Carbon Tech bows and specs?


----------



## hunter_tlh

Is that grim reaper head machined? I have a buddy who was testing the a head for them. It wasn't a cut on contact though. It was a machined head that looked more like the razorcut not the the razortip?


----------



## Bowtechie

Sky Warrior said:


> Can you post some pictures of Carbon Tech bows and specs?


I don't know the specs but they had one of the risers at the shooting lane(no complete bow to shoot) and it is a work of art. Very nice. All stainless inserts and talk about light. It looks similar to a regular machined riser only smoother lines.


----------



## Bowtechie

If it's O.K. I'll post some pics I took today. Welcome


----------



## Bowtechie

Hoyts truck. PSE beat them in the truck department.


----------



## JUMPMAN

Bowtechie said:


> If it's O.K. I'll post some pics I took today. Welcome


By all means please post up...:nod:


----------



## Bowtechie

Paradigm stabs. :thumbs_up The top modular one you can put the cross weight between any 2 segments. They also have a riser weighting systems. They look like a miniature stack of barbell weights.


----------



## Mr. Burns

JUMPMAN said:


> By all means please post up...:nod:


yes, but do it really fast!!


----------



## kbrando

*WOW what a day at the ATA*

Day one is over and it has been a great day! Here are some more pics from the end of day 1
1- Limbsavers New Bow
2-Pete Shepley with the New PSE Dream Season
3-Shawn (NOV RUT) and Babe
4-G5's New Bow
5-Bowtech's New 350


----------



## kbrando

*more from day 1*

Here are some more from day 1
1-Bowtech's New 340
2-New Athens Bow (That fade is very cool)
3- Paradigm's Skullz S.O.S
4- " " "
5-Maitlands New Bow


----------



## Outback7028

*not fair*

I wish average joes could get in to the ata. Not fair. BTW, new to at, Hello everyone. This is my first post.:shade:


----------



## kbrando

*Again*

Here are more.
1-Girly Stuff
2-Micheal Waddell and Shawn Hatem (NOV RUT)
3-Micheal Waddell and Byron Ferguson
4-Lancaster Archery
5-Nick, Travis and Micheal ( The Bone Collectors)


----------



## kbrando

*and again*

Enjoy!
1-Lee and Tiffany
2-Tiffany
3-Lee and Tiffany and Shawn 
4 & 5 Scotts Strings shirts


----------



## Mr. Burns

I like what i see....

so far, I have three products that I have seen that are on the absolute for sure list..

1) bloodrunner 2-blade broadheads
2) stockerized stabilizer for 3-D
3) axiom stabilizer for hunting

lets see some more must haves!!


----------



## Bowtechie

The new Ripcord Code Red. Nice improvements on an already nice rest. They built an anti bounce back feature into it which you can kinda see in the clear sided one.


----------



## JUMPMAN

Good ole Shawn, always a smile on the mans face!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Mohican

Yes, the head on the new Grim Reaper is a machined blade and I thought it was a great improvement over the past head.


----------



## cranking83

what company has the pic with the pink and camo


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

That new Limbsaver Proton bow looks sweet.

Tjandy's new Skull Camo stabilizer looks sweet too! 

Thanks for posting the pictures, I see Shawn is living the good life! Lucky dog! :wink:


----------



## kbrando

Of Course there will be many more tommorow...


----------



## cranking83

what company is represented in post 181 with the pink and camo


----------



## Bowtechie

Here's the most awesome bow press in the world. I talked to the designer at length. Very heavy duty hydraulic operated, foot controls, will press ANY bow.
The more I looked at it the more impressed I was. Called the Main Squeeze. I thought it was the jewel of the show(as far as equipment anyway).  It's also of course the most expensive press in the world but it could be a real time saver for some of the bigger shops.


----------



## JUMPMAN

AdvanTimberLou said:


> That new Limbsaver Proton bow looks sweet.
> 
> Tjandy's new Skull Camo stabilizer looks sweet too!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pictures, I see Shawn is living the good life! Lucky dog! :wink:


Dont make his head bigger than it already is...:lol:


----------



## JUMPMAN

kbrando said:


> Of Course there will be many more tommorow...


Thanks again bro, however I want to see pics from the night out tonight...:becky:


----------



## VanRijn

what did you think of the maitland bows?


----------



## Mr. Burns

Bowtechie said:


> The new Ripcord Code Red. Nice improvements on an already nice rest. They built an anti bounce back feature into it which you can kinda see in the clear sided one.


ok, thats #4 on my list, rip cord red zone..


----------



## EASTON94

Very cool, thanks Kbrando!! Tell Lee and Tiff Easton94 says howdy!! '94


----------



## Mr. Burns

kbrando said:


> Here are some more from day 1


we talk about laura and tiffany being so gorgous...

but look at the sweet little hottie holding the destroyer!! I will shoot the bow if she comes with it!!

who is that!!??


----------



## iroutdoors

No Parker??? I do like alot of what im seeing thanks for the photos please keep them coming.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtechie

VanRijn said:


> what did you think of the maitland bows?


I didn't shoot one but they are gorgeous and will shoot one tomorrow.


----------



## Bowtechie

The bows I shot today were 2 NBA's, 2 Strothers(I think the inspire is headed my way), and Athens. All very nice. The Athens quiver and sight are nicely made. Strother had a very big display and the Pedator camo and of course Crackers strings make them very attractive. I think they are looking to go big time.


----------



## ac777

Id like to see Maitlands booth and RIP Archerys as well. Sweet pics so far, Thanks.


----------



## huntnhammer

Awsome pics. Thanks


----------



## Blood Bath2006

Only one pic from the Athens booth:mg::mg:

Need more pics from those guys:teeth:


----------



## X-Shooter-GB

Sweet pics!


----------



## JUMPMAN

:bump2:


----------



## kbp8928

can you get some athens booth pics and qad and whisker biscut pics??? please sir!


----------



## TANDD

Me and a buddy of mine are heading down to Terminal Velocity Saturday morning so he can tune our bows and will be driving right by the show. Any way we can get a little help in getting into show. I hate asking for favors, but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.:77:


----------



## cuzndave

How do you get in if it's not open to the public?


----------



## buckslayer5676

*2010 ata*

Anything from Lone Wolf?


----------



## Mohican

Show only runs through friday.


----------



## TANDD

so much for that idea.


----------



## alaz

Awesome pics...maybe one year I could get there!
Thanks all who are sharing!


----------



## bagel77

CBLArcher said:


> This kills me. I wish the general public was allowed in for just one day! Someday I will figure out how weasel my way into the ATA.:tongue:


with you on that brother


----------



## Double S

Bowtechie said:


> Paradigm stabs. :thumbs_up The top modular one you can put the cross weight between any 2 segments. They also have a riser weighting systems. They look like a miniature stack of barbell weights.


The NEW Paradigm T-Force with IBB is looking great!. The Paradigm Skulls S.O.S looks killer!. That Maitland USA Bow is looking great too!.


----------



## armedic1

Any new sights for 2010??? huh, huh, huh????


----------



## VA2

More..............please!


----------



## Twiztd1

Bowtechie, Was Paul's booth busy when you went by, the Main squeeze press? He was unsure of going to the show. I have the prototype of that press and it is SWEET. :darkbeer:


----------



## rjharcher

*Parker's Cobra*

Parker was going to unvail the Cobra at the ATA. Would love to see some pics and specs if you get them. Thanks for all the reports and pics so far.


----------



## MHansel

Thanks for the pics guy's, is it just me or does the NBA bow look alot like an ELite:mg:


----------



## smurphysgirl

kbrando said:


> The atmosphere is awesome here! everyone is incredible.
> Here are a few more photos.



Ha, I recognize that guy in the bottom pic...it's AT's very own Smurphy!


----------



## cenochs

The public needs the same show so we can see all the great products and make our pro shops order more items! The reason good products don't sell or can't reach their true potential is the public never get them in their hands to look at and shoot!


----------



## Puttin em' Down

Thanks for all the pics, keep em' coming.


----------



## tjandy

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Better hope nobody drops it!  LOL!!


hey hey, thats not even funny. :nono:


----------



## MHansel

Thank you, I couldn't agree more:teeth: I've said before it's X**XX that we as non dealer's (general public) aren't allowed too see what's the latest archery product




cenochs said:


> The public needs the same show so we can see all the great products and make our pro shops order more items! The reason good products don't sell or can't reach their true potential is the public never get them in their hands to look at and shoot!


----------



## JUMPMAN

:bump:


----------



## switchbackjack

i dont care if it does cuase a divorse ...im going to the ata next year ,this thread is driven me crazy..thanks for all the awsome pics


----------



## pa-mike

Awesome stuff out there this year! I'm gonna be checkin this thread a couple times a day to try to keep up with it! Good idea. Mike


----------



## ChaseK

Awesome looking show guys!

Maybe I can hook up with a bow shop whos going up there in a year or 2 haha.

Any crazy new products unveiled yet?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Looks like a great time. Keep the pics coming please, for us underpriveledged folks.


----------



## Gobblinthunder

SA WEEEEET, looks like i need to take out a second mortgage......hehehe

thanx for postin piks!!!


----------



## LongArrows

> those model chicks from the invisible hunt display look like porn starz


Yes, they do. I think its a bit much for this show. I like this shows more laid back family atomosphere. They walk by my booths all day to get to the Womens room.

This show seems smaller than the last few I went to, but still good. I think there are less dealers walking around. Just my opinion, no facts to back up that feeling.

I did shoot the carbon matrix and wow.......so nice. I don't even care for hoyts...but that bow....Wow..

You can tell when there is a celebrity near, cause all of a sudden...crowd or large line to get to see them.

Everyone is in a good mood and seems up beat. Fun so far!


----------



## reylamb

Spotshooter2 said:


> KBrando, I was wondering if BCY fibers is there and if they have any of there new string material there that is supposed to be an improvement to the 452X?


Yes, they are here, yes they ahve a material that Bob says is better. basically 452X with Goretex stuff in it, supposed to be stronger than 452x with less fuzzing. Bob says you can drop 2 strands on your normal string builds and get the same strength, with more speed. New color......gold.


----------



## kbrando

sorry I haven't gotten to the parker booth yet...trust me I will keep the pics flowing...Shawn (novrut) knows everyone...it was great walking around with him today getting to know the awesome people...I will tell you that Wadell.is one of the nicest person I have ever met...the guy is just cool....Lee and Tiff stopped what they were doing to pose for me...so humble and truly genuine nice people... I wish I had the opportunity to hang out with them more! I am very proud to represent Archery Talk and Martin Archery this year.
Someone asked if the rules had changed for pictures this year...the anser is no not really...We applied for a Camera Authorization badge from the ATA and were graciously approved...Thank you Amy at ATA!!! Thanks all and see ya on day 2


----------



## japple

brando, one request is more pics of the maitland bows please. hopefully someone can post a review.


----------



## reylamb

The new Stan release looks great. It is the same principle as the Carter Evolution.

The Maitland bow looks great in person. I have not shot it yet, I have not had time yet.

The Carbon Matrix is all that......

The LCA Ultimate press is going over very well with everyone.


----------



## sawtoothscream

i want to see all the new broadheads out there.


----------



## Belicoso

Thanks for all the pics, keep em' coming


----------



## Gerhard

Awesome stuff!!!

Keep the photos coming...


----------



## bigrbart

Hello KBrando,
Please subscribe me to this thread. Thanks for taking so much time to share with us average Joes!


----------



## AR&BOW

Bowtechie said:


> The bows I shot today were 2 NBA's, 2 Strothers(I think the inspire is headed my way), and Athens. All very nice. The Athens quiver and sight are nicely made. Strother had a very big display and the Pedator camo and of course Crackers strings make them very attractive. I think they are looking to go big time.


I have heard from many people that they are loving the Strother bows. Very impressive display booth for a new company also.


*Any chance for pics of the new Limbdriver rest?*


----------



## Deserthuntr

Bowtechie said:


> Hoyts truck. PSE beat them in the truck department.


Yes, but not in the bow department :shade:


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*Imho*

I know I am a sponsored Athens shooter, but I am telling you guys right now you should try an athens bow. They are absolutely amazing. I have the exceed 300 and buck commander and I am speaking from 100% honesty they are the best bows I have shot to date and I ahve owned 7 different mathews including the monster,reezen,and apex7 and 3 different hoyts including the alphamax and ultratec and the x-force omen and the ATHENS LINE is by far the best feeling shooting bow in my opinion. I have shot alot of bows for alot of success but I can't wait to see my scores this summer with my new exceed. you guys should give them a try.




kbrando said:


> Here are some more from day 1
> 1-Bowtech's New 340
> 2-New Athens Bow (That fade is very cool)
> 3- Paradigm's Skullz S.O.S
> 4- " " "
> 5-Maitlands New Bow


----------



## nysparticus

*This is great stuff*

Thanks for taking the time to do this. I am not getting alot of work done because of it but still....Great stuff


----------



## tmoran

AR&BOW said:


> *Any chance for pics of the new Limbdriver rest?*



Limbdriver pics please..........


----------



## BigBucks125

Great pics..thanks for taking the time.

That ripcord code red will be on my hunting bow come next fall!


----------



## MoNofletch

I thought there was going to be a big number of new broadheads on the market this year, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## parkerbows

Some more Tiffany pics please:darkbeer:


----------



## gratco

I want to see pics of the new Viper Sights and Axion stabilizers with the Mathews Gridlok design


----------



## viperarcher

Less posting and more pic's!~


----------



## BlindBuck

tmoran said:


> Limbdriver pics please..........


Yeah if you could get some pictures up that would be great!!


----------



## Kahkon

Ya, please post pictures of the new ez press (heard there was one). I held off buying a press till ATA show....I got 1k burning a hole in my pocket!!


----------



## bow duke ny

Great stuff !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great stuff thanks for the pics! I am definitely creating a shopping list.


----------



## young_bull44

Athens pics ALL THE WAY!!!!


----------



## NY911

Jason is a cool dude and a member here!


----------



## EASTON94

kbrando said:


> sorry I haven't gotten to the parker booth yet...trust me I will keep the pics flowing...Shawn (novrut) knows everyone...it was great walking around with him today getting to know the awesome people...I will tell you that Wadell.is one of the nicest person I have ever met...the guy is just cool....Lee and Tiff stopped what they were doing to pose for me...so humble and truly genuine nice people... I wish I had the opportunity to hang out with them more! I am very proud to represent Archery Talk and Martin Archery this year.
> Someone asked if the rules had changed for pictures this year...the anser is no not really...We applied for a Camera Authorization badge from the ATA and were graciously approved...Thank you Amy at ATA!!! Thanks all and see ya on day 2


Waddell and the Lakosky's are awesome folks for sure, they have both done multiple chats on AT and are AWESOME people to deal with!! I've got a little inside info that a couple featured chats may be coming down the pipe with some of the folks that are at the ATA!!:wink: You and Shawn keep up all the good work!! '94


----------



## ArcheryAttic

Bowtechie said:


> The new Ripcord Code Red. Nice improvements on an already nice rest. They built an anti bounce back feature into it which you can kinda see in the clear sided one.


I like!! If it performs anything like the older model its gonna be a winner!!


----------



## Yichi

kbrando,

any chance you could take some pics of the Black Gold sights for 2010?


----------



## rockinbowhunter

*ATA pics*

I will get some pics up either later tonight or tomorrow. THE FUN HAS STARTED!


----------



## Kstigall

Cool stuff and great pics.


----------



## wyatt1881

Some good stuff there, thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## MHansel

We (general not invited public) NEED MORE PHOTO's




PLEASE!!!!


----------



## mainehunt

I hope someone goes back and levels out that Rytera sign.


----------



## cranking83

Did you shoot the proton or alpines


----------



## NY911

Guys 0 quit *****ing about the general public crap...grow up, get over it, and go see your dealer after the show!


----------



## plottman

would love to see the new Parker cobra bow if you get the chance


----------



## MHansel

NY911 said:


> Guys 0 quit *****ing about the general public crap...grow up, get over it, and go see your dealer after the show!


NO I WON'T get over it!!!!!!!!

My dealer only carries Mathews, Bowtech, and PSE!!!! and I'm not ever sure they are going, I was in the shop the other day and he mentioned nothing about going.

So how am I suppose to see the other companies that are out their???????

So I don't need to here it from you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ukey:


----------



## MOC

His point is that you are not going to go to the ATA show unless you're a member of the ATA. No amount of complaining on the internet is going to change that. This is not uncommon, as many industries have insider trade shows. SEMA, for instance.

Asking for a change in the ATA show will do you no good.


----------



## tjandy

kbrando said:


> sorry I haven't gotten to the parker booth yet...trust me I will keep the pics flowing...Shawn (novrut) knows everyone...it was great walking around with him today getting to know the awesome people...I will tell you that Wadell.is one of the nicest person I have ever met...the guy is just cool....Lee and Tiff stopped what they were doing to pose for me...so humble and truly genuine nice people... I wish I had the opportunity to hang out with them more! I am very proud to represent Archery Talk and Martin Archery this year.
> Someone asked if the rules had changed for pictures this year...the anser is no not really...We applied for a Camera Authorization badge from the ATA and were graciously approved...Thank you Amy at ATA!!! Thanks all and see ya on day 2


You are doing a great job. :thumb: Thanks for the photos.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## MHansel

MOC said:


> His point is that you are not going to go to the ATA show unless you're a member of the ATA. No amount of complaining on the internet is going to change that. This is not uncommon, as many industries have insider trade shows. SEMA, for instance.
> 
> Asking for a change in the ATA show will do you no good.


OK then I'll stop, but SEMA you can get or buy ticket's, my buddy at work went:secret: he's no dealer or anything


----------



## joffutt1

NY911 said:


> Guys 0 quit *****ing about the general public crap...grow up, get over it, and go see your dealer after the show!


what a :crybaby2:
:hurt:


----------



## bishjr

Thank you for the pictures! They are making me wish i had gone instead of staying home and saving my money.... Yes everyone, I had a chance to go but passed it up. This has to rank up there with the worst choice of my life ever!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bishjr said:


> Thank you for the pictures! They are making me wish i had gone instead of staying home and saving my money.... Yes everyone, I had a chance to go but passed it up. This has to rank up there with the worst choice of my life ever!


Yep I had a chance as well, but work called and I could not take it off no matter how bad I wanted too.


----------



## mdewitt71

NY911 said:


> Guys 0 quit *****ing about the general public crap...grow up, get over it, and go see your dealer after the show!


exactly.............

You dont like it, open a home business, become an ATA member, and drive or fly over there


----------



## bishjr

05_sprcrw said:


> Yep I had a chance as well, but work called and I could not take it off no matter how bad I wanted too.


Mine was going because i was going to be visiting my gf in Minnesota. She is now my exgf so i got kicked 2 times. I guess all we get to do this year is look at pictures.


----------



## NY911

hansel said:


> NO I WON'T get over it!!!!!!!!
> 
> My dealer only carries Mathews, Bowtech, and PSE!!!! and I'm not ever sure they are going, I was in the shop the other day and he mentioned nothing about going.
> 
> So how am I suppose to see the other companies that are out their???????
> 
> So I don't need to here it from you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ukey:


Seriously dude...if you want to go THAT bad - talk to one of your sponsors about working the floor at their booth....

To try other lines, travel to local or not so local sports shows...we go to NY, Pa, and Mass each year to hit up the shows...and we work them...with our sponsors...neat how that works huh?

Strong work on the e-tantrum though....


----------



## JawsDad

NY911 said:


> Guys 0 quit *****ing about the general public crap...grow up, get over it, and go see your dealer after the show!


95% of what you see pics of will probably not show up at a pro-shop, especially the target equipment. How about you get over the idea of others having their own opinion. There is nothing wrong having an opinion and wanting access to the show to see items to which they would otherwise have no access.

I understand what purpose this show serves. But perhaps a consumer show would provide just as much, or more, benefit.


----------



## NY911

JawsDad said:


> 95% of what you see pics of will probably not show up at a pro-shop, especially the target equipment. How about you get over the idea of others having their own opinion. There is nothing wrong having an opinion and wanting access to the show to see items to which they would otherwise have no access.
> 
> I understand what purpose this show serves. But perhaps a consumer show would provide just as much, or more, benefit.


A consumer show would undercut the dealers.....good luck with that one.


----------



## deertracker

Thanks for all the pics. Next best thing to being there. The free tattoos made me laugh though.


----------



## Bugle'm In

Anybody else think Dan looks like a 6'5" ninja??? took me a second to realize it was him


----------



## japple

Dan looks a lil bit like the bear I shot, only dan is bigger!


----------



## J-Daddy

Way to turn the cool ATA Show thread into another pissin match boys....You guys could screw up a wet dream.
I agree with both sides...You can ***** & complain all you want, ATA Show is for dealers and the few lucky enough to swindle their way in "I wasnt that lucky this year", that's not gonna change so look at the pics and enjoy.
I also agree with the "General Public should have 1 day" because there's alot of cool stuff at the ATA show 99.9% of the people will never get to see in person...Like ALL the new bows, most shops only carry 2-4 brands and the common guys wont get to see everything on the market and that sucks. 
But either way, we aint there this year so suck it up, look at the pics & enjoy...And stop turning every thread on AT into a damn fight, it gets old!

Oh yeah, Dan Evans is a big dude too, lol...That's how he kills all those giant elk, he just beats them down.


----------



## japple

J-Daddy said:


> Way to turn the cool ATA Show thread into another pissin match boys....You guys could screw up a wet dream.
> I agree with both sides...You can ***** & complain all you want, ATA Show is for dealers and the few lucky enough to swindle their way in "I wasnt that lucky this year", that's not gonna change so look at the pics and enjoy.
> I also agree with the "General Public should have 1 day" because there's alot of cool stuff at the ATA show 99.9% of the people will never get to see in person...Like ALL the new bows, most shops only carry 2-4 brands and the common guys wont get to see everything on the market and that sucks.
> But either way, we aint there this year so suck it up, look at the pics & enjoy...And stop turning every thread on AT into a damn fight, it gets old!
> 
> Oh yeah, Dan Evans is a big dude too, lol...That's how he kills all those giant elk, he just beats them down.


HERE HERE
glad someone said it!:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bishjr said:


> Mine was going because i was going to be visiting my gf in Minnesota. She is now my exgf so i got kicked 2 times. I guess all we get to do this year is look at pictures.


yep


----------



## JawsDad

NY911 said:


> A consumer show would undercut the dealers.....good luck with that one.


Who said they had to sell at the show?

I go to shows all the time for various types of things that are just that; shows. Funny how it works in computers, electronics, automobiles, bikes, home improvement, gardening and others. But heaven forbid the consumer be considered in this sport. 

How many products do you want to see, hold and try before you would drop the cash on them? How many product lines are out there that a shop would never pickup without public influence? Is it so hard to imagine that a consumer show might benefit manufacturers as well as dealers by giving a glimpse into the opinions of the consumer?

Perfect example, there is literally no shop with 3 hours of me that carries a target model Hoyt, Martin, Mathews, Bowtech, PSE etc. So when someone is told; shoot them all and buy what you like, exactly how should one go about doing that? My shop probably will not order 6 bows for me to try without some $$$ in the game from me. A consumer show permits this type of interaction at a manufacturer/consumer level.


----------



## sightpin

JawsDad said:


> Who said they had to sell at the show?
> 
> I go to shows all the time for various types of things that are just that; shows. Funny how it works in computers, electronics, automobiles, bikes, home improvement, gardening and others. But heaven forbid the consumer be considered in this sport.
> 
> How many products do you want to see, hold and try before you would drop the cash on them? How many product lines are out there that a shop would never pickup without public influence? Is it so hard to imagine that a consumer show might benefit manufacturers as well as dealers by giving a glimpse into the opinions of the consumer?
> 
> Perfect example, there is literally no shop with 3 hours of me that carries a target model Hoyt, Martin, Mathews, Bowtech, PSE etc. So when someone is told; shoot them all and buy what you like, exactly how should one go about doing that? My shop probably will not order 6 bows for me to try without some $$$ in the game from me. A consumer show permits this type of interaction at a manufacturer/consumer level.


Could'nt agree with you more. I could care less if there were celebrities there. I won't be hunting nor will I be shooting with them anytime soon. As far as undercutting the dealers, I feel that it would benefit the dealers who depend on us the consumer.


----------



## Big Ragu

*Request*

Can you swing in to the Hammer Bowhanger booth, and get some pics? I wanted to be there with them but couldn't get done. I donated my truck to Tony from Hammer Hangers he is one of my best Pals and best sponsors. when you see him tell him Big Ragu Say's hey.:darkbeer:


----------



## kbrando

*Day 2*

It has been a very busy morning here....Here are some photos from day 2

The boys from Open Season TV with our own NOV RUT
The Martin Shooting Lane was the place to be today with long lines of everyone wanting to shoot the Nemesis.

JWT of the Alien Mafia posing with friends (middle)
Inferno


----------



## Gerhard

Nice.

Keep them photos coming!!!!


----------



## mohoythunter

*Parker*



kbrando said:


> It has been a very busy morning here....Here are some photos from day 2
> 
> The boys from Open Season TV with our own NOV RUT
> The Martin Shooting Lane was the place to be today with long lines of everyone wanting to shoot the Nemesis.
> 
> JWT of the Alien Mafia posing with friends (middle)
> Parker Inferno


looks like u made it to the Parker both, any sign of the Cobra?


----------



## Lurch2824

hansel said:


> NO I WON'T get over it!!!!!!!!
> 
> My dealer only carries Mathews, Bowtech, and PSE!!!! and I'm not ever sure they are going, I was in the shop the other day and he mentioned nothing about going.
> 
> So how am I suppose to see the other companies that are out their???????
> 
> So I don't need to here it from you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ukey:


Well If you look on the net alittle, you'll find that there's a Hoyt, Elite dealer in Cummings at Timber Ghost. I dont do to much shopping at Shuler's because there pretty stuck up there and I dont trust them with working on my bow. There's a Pearson dealer in Clarkesville. Athens has Martin and a few others too. I did the drive around shooting all the bows I could till shot the Tx4.


----------



## 08toxikshooter

is the inferno a parker???


----------



## kbrando

*more from day 2*

here you go...
More excitement with the Nemesis...
Quick Camo hats were very cool...the flap tucks away instantly
Rest from NAP


----------



## bsizzle

any info on sitka gear's new lineup? 

would also like to see pics of lonewolf, steelforce, firstlite, or asat if they are there. thanks in advance.

and some of you guys should get off the computer and go to costco, i heard they have a sale on tissues right now.  really, it's pathetic. if you want to make your opinions about the show really loud you should contact the ATA and stop crying on this thread. here i'll even post up a link to their contact page: http://www.archerytrade.org/contact-us.html

now please stop. thanks.


----------



## Bugle'm In

J-Daddy said:


> Way to turn the cool ATA Show thread into another pissin match boys....You guys could screw up a wet dream.
> I agree with both sides...You can ***** & complain all you want, ATA Show is for dealers and the few lucky enough to swindle their way in "I wasnt that lucky this year", that's not gonna change so look at the pics and enjoy.
> I also agree with the "General Public should have 1 day" because there's alot of cool stuff at the ATA show 99.9% of the people will never get to see in person...Like ALL the new bows, most shops only carry 2-4 brands and the common guys wont get to see everything on the market and that sucks.
> But either way, we aint there this year so suck it up, look at the pics & enjoy...And stop turning every thread on AT into a damn fight, it gets old!
> 
> Oh yeah, Dan Evans is a big dude too, lol...That's how he kills all those giant elk, he just beats them down.


I second that, back to the thread topic... I haven't been to the show in two years, it sucks but this thread was helping until the bickering began.

Dan....I think they are scrared stiff when they see him and it's already too late cause there's a shuttle-T tipped 3-71 ACC headed their way. If you've shot with him before... you know they are gone as soon as he pulls the trigger. Kidding aside, Great guy and his company makes great Products. Just wanted to poke a little fun to try to change the mood of the thread.


----------



## kbrando

*more...*

more...

Roscoby riser cam
one of Alpines new bows
Stone Mountain Strings
New Stan Release
Copper John New site


----------



## 08toxikshooter

bsizzle said:


> any info on sitka gear's new lineup?
> 
> would also like to see pics of lonewolf, steelforce, firstlite, or asat if they are there. thanks in advance.
> 
> and some of you guys should get off the computer and go to costco, i heard they have a sale on tissues right now.  really, it's pathetic. if you want to make your opinions about the show really loud you should contact the ATA and stop crying on this thread. here i'll even post up a link to their contact page: http://www.archerytrade.org/contact-us.html
> 
> now please stop. thanks.


quite a few people on here need to go get those tissues.... yeah it sux that public cant go but complainin and crying on here aint gonna do nothing about it... im like everybody else i would love to go but hey i cant so im sitting on the comp looking at the pics.... and thanks for posting all the pics

:darkbeer:


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Fantastic thread......:darkbeer:


----------



## kbrando

*And Still More from Day 2*

more...

Samantha Virk
the EZ Press and the Bow Vise from Last Chance
The latest and greatest from Ten Point Crossbows
Levi and Samantha Morgan


----------



## SemperF

sightpin said:


> Could'nt agree with you more. I could care less if there were celebrities there. I won't be hunting nor will I be shooting with them anytime soon. As far as undercutting the dealers, I feel that it would benefit the dealers who depend on us the consumer.


The great debate, I know for a fact a business cannot carry everything nor will some shops. Some will order for you some will shy away from ordering a particular item for various reasons. I understand the undertaking of putting a show together, costs, time, location, etc. but I would pay a fee to attend and I would think there would be a way to organize this so you could order products and not hurt your local dealer if you have one, or come up with an alternative method. I believe the general public who enjoys archery and spends money on archery would make said show a success......Just a few of my thoughts........


----------



## hjort jagare

How come all you guys #$##ing about the OTHER PEOPLE complaining about the general public not being able to attend also complain then call them babies :confused2: When you cry its different? :darkbeer:


----------



## kbrando

*more*

...

Mossy Oak Infinity Camo
New site from Vital Gear
Morrell targets
Cross Bow from PSE

Stay tuned for more pictures later, 
Laura will be at the booth soon so I will make sure to get plenty of pictures...
Be back in a few hours folks...enjoy the photos


----------



## CHAMPION2

Awesome thread like to see some pics from the Carbon Tech booth!!


----------



## Yichi

08toxikshooter said:


> is the inferno a parker???


Yep. One of Parker's new lineup for 2010. I am liking the looks of it and can't wait to shoot one as Parker has always made nice bows.


----------



## J-Daddy

kbrando said:


> more...
> 
> Samantha Virk
> the EZ Press and the Bow Vise from Last Chance
> The latest and greatest from Ten Point Crossbows
> Levi and Samantha Morgan


Levi is a lucky dude, Samantha Morgan is a little cutie.
Samantha Virk aint bad either...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Awesome!


----------



## young_bull44

Here is link from some pictures at the ATA show from 3dshoots.com

looks like the new TT Smackdown in in one of them epsi:


http://www.3dshoots.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28792


----------



## BigBucks125

J-Daddy said:


> Levi is a lucky dude, Samantha Morgan is a little cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that..Levi and Samantha can flat out shoot a bow. :thumbs_up
Click to expand...


----------



## Belicoso

Ready for moooooooooore please:darkbeer:


----------



## deadlyjest

*Great*

Thanks for the pic's guys, they are great. 
The bickering is not so cool and I would have loved to have gone but the rules are the rules.
Live by them, change them, or leave. But stop complaining:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## fishcatcher

wow that crossbow from pse looks awesome. thanks for posting pics too.


----------



## ParkerBow

I can look at the Apline bow all day.


----------



## Neuralgia

Hey, that new Stan release looks sweet.

BTW, why so many pics of the Nemesis, and none of the Alien Z.

Don't be racist


----------



## Mr. Burns

lets see pics of some more different bows.. lots of rytera, but not many others.. 

and more pics of some different drop away rests please!!:darkbeer:


----------



## HC Archery

*Maybe I missed one...... has any pics of the new Pse target bow been posted???

Thanks.

~*


----------



## JawsDad

Is that the new Stan that is an evolution style? Is it just a pure BT or will it do thumb trigger too?


----------



## Mr. Burns

HC Archery said:


> *Maybe I missed one...... has any pics of the new Pse target bow been posted???
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ~*


I havent seen then anywhere..


----------



## AR&BOW

Thanks kbrando for all the work at getting us pictures.:thumb:


----------



## onmedic

would love to get a pic of an alpha burner in orange! some new quivers too?
Thanks for the pics so far, this is great, enjoying it alot. Wish it was open to the public thats for sure.


----------



## KurtVL

cant have this thing on the second page


----------



## thunderchicken2

JawsDad said:


> Who said they had to sell at the show?
> 
> I go to shows all the time for various types of things that are just that; shows. Funny how it works in computers, electronics, automobiles, bikes, home improvement, gardening and others. But heaven forbid the consumer be considered in this sport.
> 
> How many products do you want to see, hold and try before you would drop the cash on them? How many product lines are out there that a shop would never pickup without public influence? Is it so hard to imagine that a consumer show might benefit manufacturers as well as dealers by giving a glimpse into the opinions of the consumer?
> 
> Perfect example, there is literally no shop with 3 hours of me that carries a target model Hoyt, Martin, Mathews, Bowtech, PSE etc. So when someone is told; shoot them all and buy what you like, exactly how should one go about doing that? My shop probably will not order 6 bows for me to try without some $$$ in the game from me. A consumer show permits this type of interaction at a manufacturer/consumer level.


Bingo :darkbeer:


----------



## BigBucks125

JawsDad said:


> Is that the new Stan that is an evolution style? Is it just a pure BT or will it do thumb trigger too?


I shot it the other day, but it was a unfinished promo. It didn't even have the thumb barrel on it. But it is a pure BT evo style, not sure if it can be shot as thumb trigger. I only shot it a couple times because it was set to light and didn't wanna mess with by buddies setting.


----------



## JawsDad

BigBucks125 said:


> I shot it the other day, but it was a unfinished promo. It didn't even have the thumb barrel on it. But it is a pure BT evo style, not sure if it can be shot as thumb trigger. I only shot it a couple times because it was set to light and didn't wanna mess with by buddies setting.


Thanks for the info. The picture above, if the same model, looks nice. The open jaw on the Evo has always been something I didn't care for and was hoping would change on newer models.


----------



## kbrando

I am working on the next set right now...they will be up in about an hour...takes along time to format all the photos..I am trying to accomodate everyone...I truly appreciate all the awsome responses!
Be back in a bit all.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet thanks again!


----------



## ABTABB

KBrando, Thank You for taking the time (and I know it's time consuming) to share these with Us. Aside from all the whining in this thread, I think You can tell how much Everyone appreciates it!

I gotta have the new Rinehart target, anybody know the size or sizes available.


----------



## kbrando

*Just a few to keep you going*

Here are just a few more shots....Don t worry, I am heading back to the floor after I take a minute to eat...they have a Gyro booth that is awesome..lol

The line to get a picture with Laura was very long...She is an amazing person! Eager to talk to everyone.

NOV RUT with Laura

And of Course Jim Shockey was signing away as well.


----------



## kbrando

*a few more*

more.

Jim Shockey posing with fans.

The big guy himself Mr. Tim Silvia
I thought this ranger was incredible..it has a lift on the back for your deer, very cool!


----------



## Kstigall

Who owns the blinged out Slayer with Nitrous cams is Laura holding? 

I do like the red and gold strings and cables but the stabbers are a little over the top for me.


----------



## ace9988

if iron man needed a bow...that'd be a good contender


----------



## kbrando

*and again*

final pics for a couple hours while I go and get ALOT more product shots, remember this place is huge!

Our very own Grampa Richard is at the Lacota booth

Bowtech this year is giving away free tattoos and here is one of the recipients. That tat is almost 6 inches long Wow...bold move on his part..

Walked into the lobby for Internet access and what did I see? A few people checking out this thread on AT..lol AWESOME!

I will be back in a couple hours everyone...stay tuned


----------



## kbrando

That was a custom Martin someone wanted a pic of Laura holding it...
I will try to find out who built it...


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Anybody know who makes that bow rack on that ranger? It would make my life a lot easier.......


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Tax Lawyer said:


> Anybody know who makes that bow rack on that ranger? It would make my life a lot easier.......


Nope but between that one and the gun rack inside and in the back that thing looks like it could carry a small army.


----------



## MWFairChase

Kstigall said:


> Who owns the blinged out Slayer with Nitrous cams is Laura holding?
> 
> I do like the red and gold strings and cables but the stabbers are a little over the top for me.


That's a Pimp My Bow special...the guy who owns it and customized it is named Randy Hermann...


----------



## realone7575

:smile::teeth::smile:Awesome Pictures Keep Up The Good Work:smile::teeth::smile:


----------



## bwanaworker

kbrando said:


> final pics for a couple hours while I go and get ALOT more product shots, remember this place is huge!
> 
> Our very own Grampa Richard is at the Lacota booth
> 
> Bowtech this year is giving away free tattoos and here is one of the recipients. That tat is almost 6 inches long Wow...bold move on his part..
> 
> Walked into the lobby for Internet access and what did I see? A few people checking out this thread on AT..lol AWESOME!
> 
> I will be back in a couple hours everyone...stay tuned


Opps im busted!!
Man I can't believe that im getting a bald spot alreadyukey:
Ok now back to work and off of AT.


----------



## pimpmybow

Kstigall said:


> Who owns the blinged out Slayer with Nitrous cams is Laura holding?
> 
> I do like the red and gold strings and cables but the stabbers are a little over the top for me.


That's my bow! Stabbers? We call them PMB impaler.


----------



## bwanaworker

pimpmybow said:


> That's my bow!


I love what you guys did with the stab and V bar.


----------



## pimpmybow

kbrando said:


> That was a custom Martin someone wanted a pic of Laura holding it...
> I will try to find out who built it...


www.pimpmybow.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Does easton have any of the v3 varmint heads there? I have some on order for when they do ship. I just want to see some actual pictures of them if possible:drool::77:


----------



## blueglide1

pimpmybow said:


> That's my bow!


Ask Eric how he did wearing that hat at the Iowa Pro Am Sat,night.He was one of my partners,I held my end up,LOL Don Ward


----------



## sightpin

SemperF said:


> The great debate, I know for a fact a business cannot carry everything nor will some shops. Some will order for you some will shy away from ordering a particular item for various reasons. I understand the undertaking of putting a show together, costs, time, location, etc. but I would pay a fee to attend and I would think there would be a way to organize this so you could order products and not hurt your local dealer if you have one, or come up with an alternative method. I believe the general public who enjoys archery and spends money on archery would make said show a success......Just a few of my thoughts........


My dealer loyalty goes as far as what I want to by with my hard earned money. I really appreciate the pro shop I frequent and the guy who owns it is top notch. It would be easy to set up dealer locations for products you see at a show and if you couldn't get it from your local shop they could look up someone who would sell it to you.


----------



## pimpmybow

blueglide1 said:


> Ask Eric how he did wearing that hat at the Iowa Pro Am Sat,night.He was one of my partners,I held my end up,LOL Don Ward


He is fun!


----------



## fishcatcher

pimpmybow said:


> That's my bow! Stabbers? We call them PMB impaler.


dang Randy when you get a martin. though you were a bowtech shooter :smile:

Bill


----------



## sightpin

kbrando said:


> That was a custom Martin someone wanted a pic of Laura holding it...
> I will try to find out who built it...


I sure appreciate all you're doing to fill us in. A sure act of kindness! Thanks


----------



## bowtechboy62

*New Stan*

The new stan release is pure back tension like the evolution but much smoother. I kinda torture tested a promo..........


----------



## tjandy

I have noticed that Nov Rut likes to surround himself with people that will makes his photos a lot easier to look at. :thumb: :bolt: :lol:


----------



## EASTON94

Haa!! Did ol' NovRut get any work done or just go around for photo ops!! Well, I guess that kind of is his job!! Nice job Kbrando and NovRut keep em coming!! '94


----------



## archeryhistory

They are getting many more photos including different bows in shooting areas and other new items Additional photos and info will be uploaded as soon as possible


----------



## pimpmybow

Rick at Pimp My Bow with the "Pimped" Slayer X. Thanks Laura!!


----------



## Vinny_HC

Thanks for all the pictures. Much appreciated.

Did you run into any *HCA *reps there?


----------



## RxBowhunter

tjandy said:


> I have noticed that Nov Rut likes to surround himself with people that will makes his photos a lot easier to look at. :thumb: :bolt: :lol:


:chortle: You just had to say it Todd! I think your Nemesis shipment just got delayed! :lol:

Great pics KBrando! Keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

archeryhistory said:


> They are getting many more photos including different bows in shooting areas and other new items Additional photos and info will be uploaded as soon as possible


Thanks Terry and Kbrando! Appreciate all the cool photos!


----------



## TCR1

kbrando said:


> more.
> 
> Jim Shockey posing with fans.
> 
> The big guy himself Mr. Tim Silvia
> I thought this ranger was incredible..it has a lift on the back for your deer, very cool!


Gee, doesn't look like a guy that is as bad ass as he is...but his record certainly speaks for itself!

Picture is hard to get an idea of size though too...


----------



## Chris/OH

This thread is causing me to drool on my keyboard..... Thanks for all the great photos!!


----------



## The G

thanks a lot admin


----------



## ChaseBaker

Would like to see M&R Bowstrings , Cajun archery, and Quick Draw Outdoor Gear(bowfishing)


----------



## 05_sprcrw

If you guys go look at the ibo archery group on face book they have 200+ really good pictures. A lot of things I am interested in.


----------



## archer773

*Sword?*

Is there any new sights from Sword/TreeLimb?


----------



## alaz

05_sprcrw said:


> If you guys go look at the ibo archery group on face book they have 200+ really good pictures. A lot of things I am interested in.


Do you need to be registered with face book to view this? I never used it before...thanks.


----------



## Smoke_163FA

Ive never used facebook before but I think you have to sign up or something to view it


----------



## Smoke_163FA

*Parker Cobra*

Has anyone seen the Parker Cobra yet!?


----------



## rattlinman

kbrando said:


> ...
> 
> Mossy Oak Infinity Camo
> New site from Vital Gear
> Morrell targets
> Cross Bow from PSE
> 
> Stay tuned for more pictures later,
> Laura will be at the booth soon so I will make sure to get plenty of pictures...
> Be back in a few hours folks...enjoy the photos



Thanks for posting the picture of me in the Mossy oak ad.....can you tell we took that photo in the spring ?


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> Thanks for posting the picture of me in the Mossy oak ad.....can you tell we took that photo in the spring ?


Bragger.:shade:


----------



## bow duke ny

When will Laura finally get her own Archery Talk TV show ????? I love that girl . Come on Martin , Step Up to the Plate and Back the Girl. I wouldnt miss a show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for all the Pics !!!!


----------



## rattlinman

Ya gotta take it when you get it......

I'm all about self-promotion


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I think you do have to have a facebook account however I am not positive on that one.


----------



## Kahkon

05_sprcrw said:


> I think you do have to have a facebook account however I am not positive on that one.


who has a direct link to the FB page?


----------



## japple

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/photo_search.php?oid=98119321685&view=all


----------



## RxBowhunter

rattlinman said:


> Thanks for posting the picture of me in the Mossy oak ad.....can you tell we took that photo in the spring ?


The cats finally out of the bag on the new pattern :thumb:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

japple said:


> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/photo_search.php?oid=98119321685&view=all


Thanks for posting the link I was trying to get around to it. :darkbeer:


----------



## japple

no prob. bouncing between here and there getting as much info as I can.


----------



## vhunter

rattlinman said:


> Ya gotta take it when you get it......
> 
> I'm all about self-promotion


Next time I hope they cover more of your face. lol


----------



## tjandy

RxBowhunter said:


> The cats finally out of the bag on the new pattern :thumb:


That pattern looks awesome. :thumb:


----------



## JUMPMAN

Bugle'm In said:


> Anybody else think Dan looks like a 6'5" ninja??? took me a second to realize it was him
> View attachment 702824


And one of the nicest guy's you will ever meet...:thumb:


----------



## alaz

Thanks for the FB link...I can see it without signing up!


----------



## VanRijn

so anyone shot the maitland bows yet??


----------



## Mr. Burns

VanRijn said:


> so anyone shot the maitland bows yet??


give it time. its a 3 day long show.


----------



## japple

really man we are just trying to get some feedback about a nice product.


----------



## Double S

RxBowhunter said:


> The cats finally out of the bag on the new pattern :thumb:





tjandy said:


> That pattern looks awesome. :thumb:


I noticed that there's already Camo dipping available for the new Pattern. 
Already made a Clothing order.:shade: it's like Christmas all over again!.


----------



## rock monkey

devil's advocate here.......

if you were a manufacturer, and this is your ONLY time of the year to meet your dealers and numerous potential new dealers face to face would you want a bunch of rabid fanboys hanging around your booth doing more harm than good for your company and taking your representatives time? chasing off clients and potential clients, alienating the few reporters that are there getting the word out with pics and write-ups.

rabid fanboys hanging around other booths purposely chasing off attendees so that the face to face time is almost non-existent.

all of the face to face meetings are more like job interviews for both sides than the 'ooooh&aaahhh' dog&pony show people think it is.

i can see why the ATA, manufacturers and attendees want it a closed show.




J-Daddy said:


> Way to turn the cool ATA Show thread into another pissin match boys....You guys could screw up a wet dream.
> I agree with both sides...You can ***** & complain all you want, ATA Show is for dealers and the few lucky enough to swindle their way in "I wasnt that lucky this year", that's not gonna change so look at the pics and enjoy.
> I also agree with the "General Public should have 1 day" because there's alot of cool stuff at the ATA show 99.9% of the people will never get to see in person...Like ALL the new bows, most shops only carry 2-4 brands and the common guys wont get to see everything on the market and that sucks.
> But either way, we aint there this year so suck it up, look at the pics & enjoy...And stop turning every thread on AT into a damn fight, it gets old!
> 
> Oh yeah, Dan Evans is a big dude too, lol...That's how he kills all those giant elk, he just beats them down.


----------



## Bowtechie

VanRijn said:


> so anyone shot the maitland bows yet??


That's on my agenda tomorrow. I didn't go today.


----------



## kbrando

Alrighty folks....I am almost ready to upload the final set for day 2...stay tuned...it will take a bit to get it on but very soon, like maybee an hour...sorry for the delay...


----------



## hjort jagare

rock monkey said:


> devil's advocate here.......
> 
> if you were a manufacturer, and this is your ONLY time of the year to meet your dealers and numerous potential new dealers face to face would you want a bunch of rabid fanboys hanging around your booth doing more harm than good for your company and taking your representatives time? chasing off clients and potential clients, alienating the few reporters that are there getting the word out with pics and write-ups.
> 
> rabid fanboys hanging around other booths purposely chasing off attendees so that the face to face time is almost non-existent.
> 
> all of the face to face meetings are more like job interviews for both sides than the 'ooooh&aaahhh' dog&pony show people think it is.
> 
> i can see why the ATA, manufacturers and attendees want it a closed show.


OK I see your point How about letting us UNDESIRABLE DROOLING FANBOYS in on a extra day when the important people have left? The big shots dont even have to talk to us LOWLIFES who buy the products and make it possible for them to stay in business. The dealers dont get it what we want is not to take the exclusive gathering from them we want to go see the new stuff so we can order it from the dealer you know so THEY can make $$$$. :darkbeer:


----------



## tjandy

kbrando said:


> Alrighty folks....I am almost ready to upload the final set for day 2...stay tuned...it will take a bit to get it on but very soon, like maybee an hour...sorry for the delay...


You are doing a great job. :thumb:


----------



## COATED

I'm confused? I thought this awesome thread was about all the wonderful pics kbrando is posting and not about whiners arguing about howcome dealers go and consumers don't? 

I have a novel idea!:lightbulb Go start another thread away from this one so your arguing doesn't get in the way of the pics:thumb:




rock monkey said:


> devil's advocate here.......
> 
> if you were a manufacturer, and this is your ONLY time of the year to meet your dealers and numerous potential new dealers face to face would you want a bunch of rabid fanboys hanging around your booth doing more harm than good for your company and taking your representatives time? chasing off clients and potential clients, alienating the few reporters that are there getting the word out with pics and write-ups.
> 
> rabid fanboys hanging around other booths purposely chasing off attendees so that the face to face time is almost non-existent.
> 
> all of the face to face meetings are more like job interviews for both sides than the 'ooooh&aaahhh' dog&pony show people think it is.
> 
> i can see why the ATA, manufacturers and attendees want it a closed show.





hjort jagare said:


> OK I see your point How about letting us UNDESIRABLE DROOLING FANBOYS in on a extra day when the important people have left? The big shots dont even have to talk to us LOWLIFES who buy the products and make it possible for them to stay in business. The dealers dont get it what we want is not to take the exclusive gathering from them we want to go see the new stuff so we can order it from the dealer you know so THEY can make $$$$. :darkbeer:


----------



## Kahkon

COATED said:


> I have a novel idea!:lightbulb Go start another thread away from this one so your arguing doesn't get in the way of the pics:thumb:


Nobody would click on that thread, therefore it wouldn't satisfy the attention deprived posters.


----------



## kbrando

you guys have been incredibly patient
1-New Hoyt carbon bow
2-Parker Bows
3-Shoot Like a Girl booth
4-Mark Durry and Shawn Hatem
5-New Rests


----------



## txarcher1

kahkon said:


> nobody would click on that thread, therefore it wouldn't satisfy the attention deprived posters.


*Ditto!!!*


----------



## txarcher1

Kahkon said:


> Nobody would click on that thread, therefore it wouldn't satisfy the attention deprived posters.


*Would that be - Attention Deprivation Disorder? or 
Archery Talk Deprivation Disorder?*


----------



## kbrando

*more from day 2*

Sorry again for the delay, I will be adding captions very soon but for now here are the photos.
1-Diamond Bow
2-Ryan Martin shooting a Rytera Nemesis
3-Winner of a Bowtech 350
4-Strother bow
5-Tat from the Bowtech booth


----------



## kbrando

*and more*

and more
1-Tat from the Bowtech booth
2-Woodswise calls
3-Scorpyd Crossbow
4-Blistered hands at the Martin/Rytera shooting booth, from pulling so many arrows


----------



## kbrando

*more*

more
1-Montec Broadheads
2-Archery Tec Martin riser
3-Athens bows
4-Rytera Alien Z
5-Billy Parker and buddy


----------



## Brown Hornet

Can ya get some pics of the Scott/CBE stuff? I hear that there may be a new version of the Quad Lite with a scale. I hope so


----------



## kbrando

*more*

more
1-Lone Wolf Blind
2-Elite Bows
3-Inside of Lone Wolf blind
4-X-Bow Tricks
5-Decals


----------



## alwinearcher

Bugle'm In said:


> Anybody else think Dan looks like a 6'5" ninja??? took me a second to realize it was him
> View attachment 702824


NO JOKE! looks like he has been in the weight room!


----------



## kbrando

*and again*

final set for the evening.
1-X-Bow Trick through a Skull
2-Samick Bows
3-Laura and Pam, from She Safari
4-Limbsaver Bow
5-Apple press
6-Stabilizers
7-Woodswise calls


----------



## bow duke ny

it looks like another exciting year for archery !!:darkbeer:


----------



## BradMc26

That Strother bow is beautiful!


----------



## Twiztd1

Kbrando, You gotta shoot over to the PB archery booth and get some pics of the "Main Squeeze" it is the BOMB.:shade:


----------



## FallFever

rattlinman said:


> Thanks for posting the picture of me in the Mossy oak ad.....can you tell we took that photo in the spring ?


I thought that was HUNLEE !

FF


----------



## 0zarks2

BradMc26 said:


> That Strother bow is beautiful!


It is sweet looking! Does anyone know if the cams are dipped or anodized somehow?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

More sweet pictures! You the man! 

I have this call and its awesome! Every hunter should have one. Makes me forget about having "The Can" in my pack!


----------



## Mr. Burns

I want to see more more more!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## screen_abq

*strothers*

anyone shot the Strothers bows? If so what are you thoughts. Main concern is how smooth they are???


----------



## kbrando

he demonstrated that call for me and I was like...WOW...very realistic...he had been developing calls since the 80's he was a biologist and spent many years studying deer.


----------



## plottman

Parker Cobra????? Pretty please


----------



## Double S

Thanks again for the Pics Kbrando!.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

kbrando said:


> he demonstrated that call for me and I was like...WOW...very realistic...he had been developing calls since the 80's he was a biologist and spent many years studying deer.


You need one and tell Shawn he does too! 

I have talked with JP in email's and he is a great guy! I was blown away when I tried it. My favorite call now!


----------



## Mr. Burns

plottman said:


> Parker Cobra????? Pretty please


confirmed nothing yet. they dont have it ready to show anyone.


----------



## plottman

Mr. Burns said:


> confirmed nothing yet. they dont have it ready to show anyone.


Shame on them!!! Thanks for trying


----------



## -bowfreak-

Mr. Burns said:


> confirmed nothing yet. they dont have it ready to show anyone.


What is it? A double top secret super duper projectile launching device?


----------



## hoefj

kbrando said:


> Sorry again for the delay, I will be adding captions very soon but for now here are the photos.
> 1-Diamond Bow
> 2-Ryan Martin shooting a Rytera Nemesis
> 3-Winner of a Bowtech 350
> 4-STROTHER ARCHERY bow
> 5-Tat from the Bowtech booth


The bow in number 4 is a STROTHER not an elite, SR-71 maybe...?


----------



## Wappkid

I bet that Lone Wolf blind is expensive.I wonder what its made of looks kind of reflective?


----------



## young_bull44

:drool:


----------



## THE PHENOM

I see alot of people getting the same tattoo....Why in the world would you get the same tat as someone else....


----------



## King

Some great pictures! Keep 'em coming KB!


----------



## AR&BOW

screen_abq said:


> anyone shot the Strothers bows? If so what are you thoughts. Main concern is how smooth they are???


Funny no one is saying anything yet because they have had lines to shoot them both days and all day long. I know someone who was there and said people were very impressed by them, but nobody has been saying anything. Then again, have not heard people saying anything about any bows really.


----------



## wash. co. in.

any new treestands?


----------



## Brown Hornet

More product.....less people :thumb:


----------



## corpralbarn

Great pics keep em comin thanks!


----------



## LiteSpeed1

COATED said:


> I'm confused? I thought this awesome thread was about all the wonderful pics kbrando is posting and not about whiners arguing about howcome dealers go and consumers don't?
> 
> I have a novel idea!:lightbulb Go start another thread away from this one so your arguing doesn't get in the way of the pics:thumb:


This is an awesome thread, and these guys have legitimate opinions. Is it not the lowly consumers that keeps the manufacturers in business?


----------



## EASTON94

If ya'll have pics post em up here, this threads all about coverage of the ATA!! Nicely done Kbrando and NovRut, ya'll are my heros!! '94


----------



## rjharcher

*Parker ????*

Did Parker debute the Cobra? If they did can we see a picture if possible. Thanks for the Parker pics so far, all the pics are great.


----------



## AVIDOutdoors

AR&BOW said:


> Funny no one is saying anything yet because they have had lines to shoot them both days and all day long. I know someone who was there and said people were very impressed by them, but nobody has been saying anything. *Then again, have not heard people saying anything about any bows really*.


I won a 350 Destroyer that can be yours for the right price lol..I dont need it..


----------



## outback jack

Brown Hornet said:


> Can ya get some pics of the Scott/CBE stuff? I hear that there may be a new version of the Quad Lite with a scale. I hope so


Yea I'm wondering if scott is coming out with a new hinge or not. Hopefully with micro adjust similar to the stan or tru ball.


----------



## icefishur96

Thanks for the pics!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Mohican

Okay here is my take on the bows that I shot today.

Top bows today: Bowtech Destroyer 350, PSE Dream Season, PSE Vendetta, Strothers SR71 and Vanquish.

The Bowtech 350, PSE Dream Season and SR71 although speed bows had very smooth draw cycles for speed bows. The Dream Season and SR71 were 60 lb bows and the 350 was set at 70. I wish I could of shot them all side by side all at the same weight at the same time. It was too close to pick an overall winner shooting them about 20 minutes apart. Lines were long for all. Sorry Guys, but Kevin didn't make the show. Kate's daughter is pretty sick. Prayers sent.

PSE Vendetta is a great all around shooting bow. Smooth draw and great cycle with a dead in the hand release. Vanquish was a close second.

I also shot the Maitland, which I was impressed with for being a first year bow company.

I was also impressed with the Parker line and was a little disappointed that the Cobra will not be out until March. Spoke with a couple of the execs and they had to change the design which delayed the release.

I was disappointed in the carbon bow from Hoyt. In my opinion Hoyt kind of took a year off. 

As far as other Carbon bows, I was hoping to shoot the new Carbon bow from Carbon Tech. Held it in my hands and was like whoah!!! Chuck Nease designed these new bows. I shot the aluminum model and can't wait to try the Carbon.

A bow that I look forward to shooting and probably was disappointed with was the Martin Nemesis. Felt like a spongy wall and kicked to the left upon release. I also felt the Darton 3800 was okay but wasn't what it was cracked up to be.

Saw a press from BowForce today that was well built, like a tank. the limb tip adapters were very heavy and solid. Could press any bow or crossbow. Take a look at it at:bowforcearchery.com.

If you are looking for a new pack, I really like the Blacks Creek Lumbar. 1000 cubic inches and a lot of adjustments and features. This will be my main pack for next fall. Much better than the Badlands Monster in my opinion.


----------



## High_Speed

Anything new from Easton arrows this year?


----------



## T-Town_Hunter

thank you for the honest review


----------



## mtn3531

wash. co. in. said:


> any new treestands?


+1000. We treestand junkies have been left out.:darkbeer: Now we can get some pics of them since Parker hasn't debuted their Cobra yet..lol


----------



## mtn3531

T-Town_Hunter said:


> thank you for the honest review


Who are we thanking for the honest review here? A Bowtech guy saying that the Bowtech was the nicest bow he shot all day? lol Too bad for Parker they couldn't get the Cobra done in time for the show, I know they have gotta be bummed.


----------



## axisbuck24

kbrando,
Come visit us in booth #2354! I am wanting to meet you.


----------



## Rustie

some really nice equipment on the market. Cant wait for some of the stuff to land in South Africa.


----------



## Deserthuntr

*Hoyt and Easton?*

Hi. Thanks for the nice pics, I appreciate it very much and so does everyone who can't be there. Can you please take a nice pic of the Hoyt booth, and what about Eastons new range? Thanks alot.


----------



## Sagittarius

Brown Hornet said:


> More product.....less people :thumb:


Absolutely !


----------



## My2Sons

Brown Hornet said:


> More product.....less people :thumb:


at least less men.


----------



## Loyal Assassin

AR&BOW said:


> Funny no one is saying anything yet because they have had lines to shoot them both days and all day long. I know someone who was there and said people were very impressed by them, but nobody has been saying anything. Then again, have not heard people saying anything about any bows really.



Well I can tell you without even being there......That the Athens bows are great shooters!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epinepherine

kbrando said:


> Sorry again for the delay, I will be adding captions very soon but for now here are the photos.
> 1-Diamond Bow
> 2-Ryan Martin shooting a Rytera Nemesis
> *3-Winner of a Bowtech 350*
> 4-Elite bow
> 5-Tat from the Bowtech booth


The winner of the BowTech 350 is already unloading it on OhioSportsman.com for anyone still interested in the RH version of the Destroyer.

:mg:


----------



## ArchersParadox

...seen that...




> BowTech Destroyer 350
> I happen to be the proud winner of a brand spankin new Destroyer 350 60 lb 29 inch draw RH bow today at the ATA.. Only I am left handed, and dont need a new bow.. what ta do what ta do..
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can trade it for a lefty straight from factory.But dont need it.. And dont shoot bowtech... I am and will sell it soon. First buyer with the asking price takes it.. If I dont get a solid offer or interest by tonight it will go on ebay


----------



## TAP

leaving this morning after two LONG days walking the show. I got see and try some really inovative products. The most notable thing to me was the opportunity to shoot the Bowtech Destroyer and Sentinel with Flex Guard. The Destroyer is everything that everyone has said. For a speed bow it draws pretty darn good, and it is as quiet and shock free as anything produced to date. Very nice bow. The Sentinel Flex was ok....I could feel a slight buzz but keep in mind these are bare bows...

Another bow that really caught me off guard was the Nemesis. Page 8 shows me shooting one, and I have to say that is one SWEET shooting machine. WOW is more appropriate! Smooth and DEAD are its trademarks...it's going to be a winner this year without any doubt.

For releases Stan has something new coming that I can't wait to get...thumb safety back tension.....very nice and ergonomically just fits me perfect.

TreeStands..... Equalizer tree stands.....FRIGGIN AWESOME and just what I have been looking for!

more to come....gotta run


----------



## spotshot

Brown Hornet said:


> Can ya get some pics of the Scott/CBE stuff? I hear that there may be a new version of the Quad Lite with a scale. I hope so


there is a pic of the CBE over on 3D Shoots.com


----------



## Shooter78

WOW I wish I was thier!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeeter 58

Very nice pics guys. Thanks for posting them.:thumbs_up


----------



## kbrando

*Late night fun at the ATA*

So we went out to eat after the show last night and on our way back to the room we happened across a few good ol boys hanging out in the lobby of the convention center, there was a guy singing and playing guitar, so we decided to hang out and listen.
Turns out the guy playing the guitar was Kevin Blake Weldon.
We had so much fun listening to him sing and play I wanted to post a few shots of the action. There was only like 13 people hanging around and Kevin could have been playing in a stadium it sounded so good!!!
Kevin has been in the business for awhile and has a CD out called
Bad Bob & Jimmy Posted Places.
Also there was Ryan Klesko who has played major league ball for like 15 years and is the current co-host of Hard Core Hunting TV.

I would ask everyone to at least take a look at Kevins web site and would consider it a personal favor if you got his CD. He is on the brink of making it big time and in my opinion should already have gone Platinum!!! 
www.badbobandjimmy.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet! love the pics next best thing to being there. 

Also if possible, can you please get pics of the new Easton Varmint V3 head for small game. I am dying to see pics of it. 

Thanks


----------



## young_bull44

I have not read all of the posts, so please don't flame me. Is there anything new from B-stinger???


----------



## Kahkon

kbrando said:


> I would ask everyone to at least take a look at Kevins web site and would consider it a personal favor if you got his CD.
> www.badbobandjimmy.com


Ordered both of them, NOW, you owe me a personal favor sometime......I loved being owed........:smile_red_bike:

I could actually understand the words......Hard to believe my favorite band is OLD Black Sabbath.....I think I am getting old...

BTW, thanks for all the pictures, awesome job!!


----------



## Supershark

kbrando said:


> you guys have been incredibly patient
> 1-New Hoyt carbon bow
> 2-Parker Bows
> 3-Shoot Like a Girl booth
> 4-Mark Durry and Shawn Hatem
> 5-New Rests


Look at that mug... 
Shawn! That Nemesis was the shizzle buddy! WOW! I cant say the other two were not nice, but for me the Nemesis fit great (GRIP is the key to me - if it does not feel good you cant shoot it good), Oh, yeah there was also that dead feeling in your hand at the shot... That helped too! 

Great bow man!


----------



## CHAMPION2

I was hoping to hear some feedback on the new Carbon Phantom bow from Carbon Tech. Shot CSS for years!




Mohican said:


> Okay here is my take on the bows that I shot today.
> 
> Top bows today: Bowtech Destroyer 350, PSE Dream Season, PSE Vendetta, Strothers SR71 and Vanquish.
> 
> The Bowtech 350, PSE Dream Season and SR71 although speed bows had very smooth draw cycles for speed bows. The Dream Season and SR71 were 60 lb bows and the 350 was set at 70. I wish I could of shot them all side by side all at the same weight at the same time. It was too close to pick an overall winner shooting them about 20 minutes apart. Lines were long for all. Sorry Guys, but Kevin didn't make the show. Kate's daughter is pretty sick. Prayers sent.
> 
> PSE Vendetta is a great all around shooting bow. Smooth draw and great cycle with a dead in the hand release. Vanquish was a close second.
> 
> I also shot the Maitland, which I was impressed with for being a first year bow company.
> 
> I was also impressed with the Parker line and was a little disappointed that the Cobra will not be out until March. Spoke with a couple of the execs and they had to change the design which delayed the release.
> 
> I was disappointed in the carbon bow from Hoyt. In my opinion Hoyt kind of took a year off.
> 
> As far as other Carbon bows, I was hoping to shoot the new Carbon bow from Carbon Tech. Held it in my hands and was like whoah!!! Chuck Nease designed these new bows. I shot the aluminum model and can't wait to try the Carbon.
> 
> A bow that I look forward to shooting and probably was disappointed with was the Martin Nemesis. Felt like a spongy wall and kicked to the left upon release. I also felt the Darton 3800 was okay but wasn't what it was cracked up to be.
> 
> Saw a press from BowForce today that was well built, like a tank. the limb tip adapters were very heavy and solid. Could press any bow or crossbow. Take a look at it at:bowforcearchery.com.
> 
> If you are looking for a new pack, I really like the Blacks Creek Lumbar. 1000 cubic inches and a lot of adjustments and features. This will be my main pack for next fall. Much better than the Badlands Monster in my opinion.


----------



## blueglide1

kbrando said:


> more...
> 
> Samantha Virk
> the EZ Press and the Bow Vise from Last Chance
> The latest and greatest from Ten Point Crossbows
> Levi and Samantha Morgan


Samantha Virk,one word WOW


----------



## mstein26888

*Vortex Booth*

Any chance of going by the Vortex booth and snapping some pics there. 

Great job so far.


----------



## THE PHENOM

Can we get some pics of the G5 stuff...The new T3 blades and the limbdriven Expert II....


----------



## gotm4

Good stuff, back to page one!


----------



## Pete731

blueglide1 said:


> Samantha Virk,one word WOW


Yeah this is the only thing that really catch my attention in this thread LOL

google her dude!


----------



## GuinnessGood

kbrando said:


> you guys have been incredibly patient
> 1-New Hoyt carbon bow
> 2-Parker Bows
> 3-Shoot Like a Girl booth
> 4-Mark Durry and Shawn Hatem
> 5-New Rests
> 
> More Parker Info/Pics please!!!!
> 
> Good job by the way, luv the thread! :darkbeer:


----------



## PSEshooter29

Kbrando, if you're taking requests, how about stopping by the She Safari booth and getting some pictures of Pam :eek3:


----------



## kbrando

working on the next set of photos from day 3...will be about an hour.


----------



## tjandy

kbrando said:


> working on the next set of photos from day 3...will be about an hour.


Looking forward to them. thanks


----------



## 05_sprcrw

kbrando said:


> working on the next set of photos from day 3...will be about an hour.


Thanks again and my last plug for the easton v3 varmint head would really like to see that small game head if they have it on display. :darkbeer:


----------



## Neuralgia

TAP said:


> leaving this morning after two LONG days walking the show. I got see and try some really inovative products. The most notable thing to me was the opportunity to shoot the Bowtech Destroyer and Sentinel with Flex Guard. The Destroyer is everything that everyone has said. For a speed bow it draws pretty darn good, and it is as quiet and shock free as anything produced to date. Very nice bow. The Sentinel Flex was ok....I could feel a slight buzz but keep in mind these are bare bows...
> 
> Another bow that really caught me off guard was the Nemesis. Page 8 shows me shooting one, and I have to say that is one SWEET shooting machine. WOW is more appropriate! Smooth and DEAD are its trademarks...it's going to be a winner this year without any doubt.
> 
> For releases Stan has something new coming that I can't wait to get...thumb safety back tension.....very nice and ergonomically just fits me perfect.
> 
> TreeStands..... Equalizer tree stands.....FRIGGIN AWESOME and just what I have been looking for!
> 
> more to come....gotta run


Hey TAP, any more input on the FLX you can give us.

How does it compare to 09 Sentinels?

PS: If the Nemesis is having so good comments, I guess the Alien *Z* is similar? I really like the longer ATA spec bows.


----------



## kbrando

still working on the pics, but I will spend today trying to accomodate all the special requests from all of you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

kbrando said:


> still working on the pics, but I will spend today trying to accomodate all the special requests from all of you.


Thanks we're not worthy! :77:


----------



## Kahkon

kbrando said:


> still working on the pics, but I will spend today trying to accomodate all the special requests from all of you.



Nocturnal Lighted Nocks
Nocturnal Photo-chromatic peep
New breed bows

Any new hunting chairs there?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NY911

Like some of the Trophy Ridge and Vortex Booths too please!


----------



## steve hilliard

kbrando said:


> still working on the pics, but I will spend today trying to accomodate all the special requests from all of you.


your doing a great job for some of us that missed out this year. Whatever you can get is appreciated


----------



## Kevin Strother1

kbrando said:


> So we went out to eat after the show last night and on our way back to the room we happened across a few good ol boys hanging out in the lobby of the convention center, there was a guy singing and playing guitar, so we decided to hang out and listen.
> Turns out the guy playing the guitar was Kevin Blake Weldon.
> We had so much fun listening to him sing and play I wanted to post a few shots of the action. There was only like 13 people hanging around and Kevin could have been playing in a stadium it sounded so good!!!
> Kevin has been in the business for awhile and has a CD out called
> Bad Bob & Jimmy Posted Places.
> Also there was Ryan Klesko who has played major league ball for like 15 years and is the current co-host of Hard Core Hunting TV.
> 
> I would ask everyone to at least take a look at Kevins web site and would consider it a personal favor if you got his CD. He is on the brink of making it big time and in my opinion should already have gone Platinum!!!
> www.badbobandjimmy.com




I know Kevin Blake Weldon, he is a great guy and an awesome singer.


----------



## THE PHENOM

Kbrando you are the man...Thanks for all of these awesome pics...Not many would have went to the extent to please as you have and once again thanks......


----------



## ParkerBow

Kbrando

I have learned two things from your photos.

samantha is WOW
Shawn seems like a happy guy, always has a big smile.


----------



## Mr. Burns

eager to see more pics!


----------



## kbrando

I will be uploading them in moment


----------



## Vinny_HC

*Hca*



kbrando said:


> I will be uploading them in moment


Did High Country show up at the last minute this year? Did you get pics?


----------



## kbrando

*Day 3 ATA*

Here you go

X Broadheads
Bow jax demo
Texas Boar Bar
Product from Neet
The Hay Bale Blind from Blind Ambitions
Bill Levin from Doinker


----------



## ParkerBow

I might be wrong, but I don't think HCA is there


----------



## kbrando

*more from day 3*

Rescure One CDS Demo
Rage through bone
Traditional Dancers from Lacota Archery
Shooting Galery in the back of a semi
Boar Bar
Big Game Treestand


----------



## kbrando

*more...*

Power Ride Bow Rack on Ranger
3 stands in on Tree Stand
The Extremely happy winner of the $13,000 buggy
Another Bowtech Tat 
Big game tree stand
Ozonics latest addition


----------



## Killratio

The Hay Bale Blind from Blind Ambitions! Awesome!


----------



## kbrando

*more*

Crossbow
Bill Leven with the Nemesis and Doinker Stab
Jim Burnworth Host of Western Extreme with the Alien-Z
Jim Burnworth Host of Western Extreme with NOV RUT
Laura Francese
More from Neet


----------



## kbrando

*few more*

Inside the Bail Blind
Mega Thrust Gear x 2
Gold Tip

I hope you all are enjoying the thread and I will be back later to post more photos.


----------



## Gerhard

Awesome !!!!


----------



## NY911

fatty Mega Thrusts for Bird dogg!


----------



## Bob H in NH

> Laura Francese


Does she EVER take a bad picture? Same for Tiff and Samantha Morgan!


----------



## Viper69

What is different about the Gold tip arrows? I see ones with a red badge on them.


----------



## JUMPMAN

Awesome photos Brandon and Shawn, keep up the great work!!! You guy's Rock!!! :rockband:


----------



## NY911

Viper69 said:


> What is different about the Gold tip arrows? I see ones with a red badge on them.



Red labels are the NON-Pro spec versions of the 30X's.:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. Burns

NY911 said:


> Red labels are the NON-Pro spec versions of the 30X's.:darkbeer:


he stole that right out of my mouth.

great arrows.


----------



## RxBowhunter

Great thread Brandon and everyone else that has contributed.

This 3 In 1 Stand looks comfy! :thumb:


----------



## KurtVL

kbrando said:


> Inside the Bail Blind
> Mega Thrust Gear x 2
> Gold Tip
> 
> I hope you all are enjoying the thread and I will be back later to post more photos.


you freak'n ROCK thx


----------



## Karbon

The show was a blast and way too much to see in a day. Great pics!


----------



## Kill Shill

bail blind, clever:darkbeer:


----------



## Sky Warrior

Price and website for hey ail blind? Looks nice.


----------



## illbowhunter

Sky Warrior said:


> Price and website for hey ail blind? Looks nice.


I saw them advertised for between $700 and $900. I little steep for my blood. Maybe they have made them cheaper now.


----------



## sb220

illbowhunter said:


> I saw them advertised for between $700 and $900. I little steep for my blood. Maybe they have made them cheaper now.


Looks like a diy build waiting to happen


----------



## kbrando

Thank you everyone for the awsome comments!!! It truly means alot that you all appreciate it...I am working on more photos now, should take me about an hour and a half and I will post more pics....maybee sooner


----------



## admin

Bob H in NH said:


> Laura Francese, Does she EVER take a bad picture? Same for Tiff and Samantha Morgan!


Let me tell ya, in an average photo shoot you may get 4 or 5 usable shots out of every hundred you take. With Laura, you get on the average 70 to 80. 
Laura is the most photogenic person I have ever met.

admin


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet I can't wait to see some more pics.


----------



## KurtVL

NY911 said:


> fatty Mega Thrusts for Bird dogg!


just called the company 2 weeks before they will get them out 

i forgot to ask how bid the OD was though oops


----------



## Bonz

Was magnus broadheads there with their new version of the snuffer ss? They are supposed to be very sharp right out of the package and have some kind of teflon coating on them?


----------



## KalamazooKid

This is WAY better than a Hunlee thread!!!!!!:shade: Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Boilermaker2

sweet pics


----------



## tjandy

admin said:


> Let me tell ya, in an average photo shoot you may get 4 or 5 usable shots out of every hundred you take. With Laura, you get on the average 70 to 80.
> Laura is the most photogenic person I have ever met.
> 
> admin


I bet those other 20-30 aren't real bad either. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

kbrando said:


> Thank you everyone for the awsome comments!!! It truly means alot that you all appreciate it...I am working on more photos now, should take me about an hour and a half and I will post more pics....maybee sooner


Thank you my friend for bringing the ATA show to us here! :thumb:


----------



## EASTON94

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Thank you my friend for bringing the ATA show to us here! :thumb:


+1 awesome job!! If you need a camera caddy next year let me know!! '94


----------



## Mr. Burns

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Thank you my friend for bringing the ATA show to us here! :thumb:


indeed! but we need more!!


----------



## 17ghk

Thank you for the pics, they are very much appreciated. Any word on High Country at the show.


----------



## [email protected]

somebody PLEASE take a picture of Nicole Jones and stick it on here, is she as hot as i dream about or no?she's in my profile you know, as someone i would love to meet but ill settle for a picture.


----------



## HC Archery

tjandy said:


> I bet those other 20-30 aren't real bad either. :lol: :thumb:


*You can bet the farm on that!!!* 

~


----------



## High_Speed

05_sprcrw said:


> Sweet I can't wait to see some more pics.


From the show or of Laura?


----------



## kbrando

few more minutes...be back in a bit


----------



## kbrando

*FINAL PHOTOS from the ATA*

WOW what a week it has been, I have met so many great people and have learned more about archery than I thought possible!

Again I would like to thank each and everyone of you for your kind words
Here are the final photos from 2010 ATA show....

Easton Quivers 
Easton Varmint Head Arrows
Tree Stand by...(I will fill in the blank in a bit oops..lol)
Bone Collector Action Figure


----------



## kbrando

*more*

Buckeye Archery Inovations Bow-A-Constrictor
New scents from Buck Bomb
True Glow Watches(glow in the dark..I want one soooo bad
Delta Targets
Easton 
Irish Setter Boots


----------



## 05_sprcrw

High_Speed said:


> From the show or of Laura?


:shade: Either one



kbrando said:


> Easton Varmint Head Arrows



Thank you!


----------



## kbrando

*more*

G5
Diamond Bows
Stealth Cam
Tree Talon ( watched the demo, works great!)
Hoyt
Saunders


----------



## japple

I love the fade on those g5s


----------



## kbrando

*and again*

NOV RUT with New Breed Bow
Hoyt Shooting lane
King Kong Lounger
Bushnell
Ten Point Promo Wheel
Ross Bows


----------



## NY911

Anything of Trophy Ridge or Vortex?


----------



## curley30030x

*Thanks!*

GREAT Coverage! Really appreciate you taking time to let us in on the fun! Will plan on being there next year for sure!


----------



## bow duke ny

Great Stuff , Love all the pics this year !!!!!


----------



## kbrando

*Official last photo post*

Rivers Edge Seat
Keyes Hunting Gear
Body Suit
The Tree Lax
Andy Ross
Maitland 
Darton
And Last but not least Laura Francese

If I didn't get a picture of something you were looking for I am truly sorry!




























































































Be back next year for ATA 2011 in Indy.


----------



## Mr. Burns

kbrando said:


> NOV RUT with New Bread Bow
> Hoyt Shooting lane
> King Kong Lounger
> Bushnell
> Ten Point Promo Wheel
> Ross Bows


are the ross bows still labeled with the bowtech name, or is andy doing this on his own now?


----------



## dd700

tjandy said:


> I bet those other 20-30 aren't real bad either. :lol: :thumb:


I would


----------



## Dugga Boy

kbrando said:


> Rivers Edge Seat
> Keyes Hunting Gear
> Body Suit
> The Tree Lax
> Andy Ross
> Maitland
> Darton
> And Last but not least Laura Francese
> 
> If I didn't get a picture of something you were looking for I am truly sorry!


Excuse my ignorance but which bow is that?

Thanks

DB


----------



## USNarcher

Dugga Boy said:


> Excuse my ignorance but which bow is that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DB


It's the Maitland Zues


----------



## Dugga Boy

USNarcher said:


> It's the Maitland Zues


Thanks.

Do they have a website?

DB


----------



## VanRijn

and in the background is the maitland retribution.


----------



## VanRijn

no he doesnt have a website yet but he has a few threads on at with his bows in it http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1106216


----------



## My2Sons

Who makes the Body suit?


----------



## VanRijn

im sure this sounds like a silly question, but with how tight the archery community is at a show like this when a new company joins in like maitland this year or athens last year are the bigger companies fairly friendly with them or is it a bit hostile because they are trying to take business away from the big companies?


----------



## ArchersParadox

*..looks like some cool stuff...*


----------



## ohiohunter02

thanks for the great pics..... I wish I could have went with the dealer I worked for....

Anyone know if the ATA show will be back in columbus next year??:darkbeer:


----------



## NY911

ArchersParadox said:


> *..looks like some cool stuff...*


Agreed!:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

kbrando said:


> Maitland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be back next year for ATA 2011 in Indy.


Thankd kbrando for the Maitland U.S.A Bow Pic!.


----------



## TAP

ohiohunter02 said:


> thanks for the great pics..... I wish I could have went with the dealer I worked for....
> 
> Anyone know if the ATA show will be back in columbus next year??:darkbeer:


Next year is Indianapolis again.....


----------



## Pride Hunter

*Pics*

Great job. How about some Pearson pics.


----------



## ohiohunter02

TAP said:


> Next year is Indianapolis again.....


well that stinks.... wonder why the move becuz their website (ATA) says better attendance in columbus...

From archerytrade.org:

The 2010 ATA Trade Show welcomed 5,760 people Wednesday, eclipsing by 775 the first-day total of 4,985 at the 2009 Show in Indianapolis......


----------



## Mr. Burns

VanRijn said:


> and in the background is the maitland retribution.


coming from the expert himself here! if you want to know about maitland, just ask vanrijn, he knows all


----------



## JUMPMAN

:lol:...I told you Shawn...you look better in a hat....


----------



## Neuralgia

Mr. Burns said:


> are the ross bows still labeled with the bowtech name, or is andy doing this on his own now?


Great question


----------



## kbrando

Booth is broke down dont have to catch a flight till 11:55 tommorow...guess what time it is....beer 30 ....catch ya all on Monday back in walla walla....it has been my EXTREME pleasure!


----------



## shec6135

kbrando said:


> Booth is broke down dont have to catch a flight till 11:55 tommorow...guess what time it is....beer 30 ....catch ya all on Monday back in walla walla....it has been my EXTREME pleasure!


THANKS FOR THE GREAT PICTURES! i am truely envious :tongue:


----------



## Bird Dogg

*mega*

cant wait to get my hands on some of those Megathrust fat target arrows!, I also liked the pick of the PSE guy shooting the Hoyt, im going to make that my desk top photo.


----------



## Elf Friend

kbrando said:


> Booth is broke down dont have to catch a flight till 11:55 tommorow...guess what time it is....beer 30 ....catch ya all on Monday back in walla walla....it has been my EXTREME pleasure!


Bar Louies, just two blocks from the convention center. Good times will be had there.


----------



## sightpin

kbrando said:


> booth is broke down dont have to catch a flight till 11:55 tommorow...guess what time it is....beer 30 ....catch ya all on monday back in walla walla....it has been my extreme pleasure!


+10


----------



## carlosii

Mr. Burns said:


> are the ross bows still labeled with the bowtech name, or is andy doing this on his own now?


Ross doesn't show up on BT web site...really surprised to see that there were Ross bows at the ATA. What's up with that???
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ocn

*You Have our gratitude*

thanks for taking the time to share with us


----------



## USNarcher

carlosii said:


> Ross doesn't show up on BT web site...really surprised to see that there were Ross bows at the ATA. What's up with that???
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Andy bought back the Cardiac line and is manufacturing Ross bows again. BT still has the Carnivoirs


----------



## Athens1

*Kevin is very entertaining*



Kevin Strother1 said:


> I know Kevin Blake Weldon, he is a great guy and an awesome singer.



I saw him at a concert at the Buck Commander Kansas camp this year he opened for Jason Aldean, I spent some time getting to know him he is a top notch guy.


----------



## carlosii

USNarcher said:


> Andy bought back the Cardiac line and is manufacturing Ross bows again. BT still has the Carnivoirs


So you're saying BT is going to market the Carnivors under the Ross name? I know they contacted dealers some time back and told them not to market Ross bows.
Very confusing...
Also, how is Ross financing this effort? I thought he lost out in the Quest/G5 deal...somebody ought to start a reality TV show about how these bow designers/manufacturers move around...can't tell the players without a program.


----------



## bowsmith

Mr. Burns said:


> are the ross bows still labeled with the bowtech name, or is andy doing this on his own now?


My understanding is that Andy is on his own, but I haven't seen anything for sure either way.


----------



## USNarcher

carlosii said:


> So you're saying BT is going to market the Carnivors under the Ross name? I know they contacted dealers some time back and told them not to market Ross bows.
> Very confusing...
> Also, how is Ross financing this effort? I thought he lost out in the Quest/G5 deal...somebody ought to start a reality TV show about how these bow designers/manufacturers move around...can't tell the players without a program.


No. If they keep selling the carnivore it will be by BT


----------



## bowsmith

USNarcher said:


> No. If they keep selling the carnivore it will be by BT


It is currently labeled as the BowTech Carnivore, and is available through Huntersfriend.com for a limited time/number.


----------



## bowcrete

looks like the martin archery trade show:dontknow:


----------



## HuckA1A

Thank you for sharing with all of us!


----------



## lost n mi

is there any pics of the 2010 limbdriver,trophytaker smackdown& the new g5 rest


----------



## Gerhard

kbrando said:


> Booth is broke down dont have to catch a flight till 11:55 tommorow...guess what time it is....beer 30 ....catch ya all on Monday back in walla walla....it has been my EXTREME pleasure!


and its been a pleasure to read this thread....

Awesome photos you brought the ATA show all the way to South Africa.

I have never seen so many hits on a forum in such a short time.

Guess I am not the only one that could not wait to see more of the show...

Have a good trip home :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

carlosii said:


> Ross doesn't show up on BT web site...really surprised to see that there were Ross bows at the ATA. What's up with that???
> Inquiring minds want to know.




Ross is not a part of BowTech Archery. Andy is on his own again.


----------



## Elf Friend

bowcrete said:


> looks like the martin archery trade show:dontknow:


I have to disagree with you respectfully. I think this show was covered very well and bow lines from Hoy, Pse and may others where photoed and published by the Martin staff to show what is going to be in the pro shops this year. I say very well done.


----------



## LongArrows

Not sure if this was mentioned or not, but one of the cooler new inventions was the Leupold bow mounted range finder. Basicly put your 20 yard pin on the animal, tap the button on the riser, see the range, use the right pin and shoot.

All of this is can be done at draw.. in fact its designed to be used at draw so that after you draw you bow, you get the correct range.

Well thought out design.

I also, saw a sight that is like a EOtech sight for a rifle. 3 or 5 dots that project up on a piece of glass. This sight uses ambient light so its legal everywhere and doesn't rely on batteries. I thought it was a very neat idea and would work well. This sight also doesn't need a peep sight and insures you don't torque the bow. I think its called a SABO sight.

Use the above sight, with the bow mounted range finder on a carbon matrix bow and you are surely using the bow tech of the future.


----------



## rjharcher

LongArrows said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned or not, but one of the cooler new inventions was the Leupold bow mounted range finder. Basicly put your 20 yard pin on the animal, tap the button on the riser, see the range, use the right pin and shoot.
> All of this is can be done at draw.. in fact its designed to be used at draw so that after you draw you bow, you get the correct range.
> 
> Well thought out design.
> 
> I also, saw a sight that is like a EOtech sight for a rifle. 3 or 5 dots that project up on a piece of glass. This sight uses ambient light so its legal everywhere and doesn't rely on batteries. I thought it was a very neat idea and would work well. This sight also doesn't need a peep sight and insures you don't torque the bow. I think its called a SABO sight.
> 
> Use the above sight, with the bow mounted range finder on a carbon matrix bow and you are surely using the bow tech of the future.


Sounds like it will be cool but the problem is that in alot of States this will be illegal to use when hunting big game. I think some of the companies need to look at game laws before crating some items. 

Thanks for the time and effort in this creating ,updating and maintaining this thread. I really appreciate it as someone who couldn't make it to the show. Thanks again, thumbs up galore.


----------



## AR&BOW

bowsmith said:


> It is currently labeled as the BowTech Carnivore, and is available through Huntersfriend.com for a limited time/number.


Sounds like it is done to get rid of inventory then they pull the plug. 

Thanks again kbrando for the great coverage. . . . . . even if ya didn't get a pic of the best rest out. . . the LD.:wink:


----------



## ex-diver

Excellent, thanks for all the shots guys! Looks like an awesome time. Maybe someday, some how some way.:shade:

Have a goodun,
G


----------



## kbrando

I am more than pleased to have been able to represent Archery Talk!
Im sorry if some people feel like it was biased in any way, I did my best to offer EVERY perspective, This was a serious undertaking that I was incredibly lucky to be a part of! 
If there is anything different that I could have done please pm me and let me know so I can do better next year and again thank you all for such a huge response!


----------



## Mr. Burns

USNarcher said:


> Andy bought back the Cardiac line and is manufacturing Ross bows again. BT still has the Carnivoirs


thats what i thought i heard back awhile ago, then havent heard a peep since.



bowsmith said:


> My understanding is that Andy is on his own, but I haven't seen anything for sure either way.


back when i first read the whole affidavit from the court case, i was wondering if he would be doing that.. who is cutting all the aluminum parts for him? 



USNarcher said:


> No. If they keep selling the carnivore it will be by BT


I thought i heard someone use the term "diamond" carnivore.. is there any accuracy to that statement?


----------



## Spartan Hunter

Thanx for posting those pics to us less fortunate souls, who would be tackled if we tried to sneak in


----------



## Admiral Vixen

kbrando said:


> I am more than pleased to have been able to represent Archery Talk!
> Im sorry if some people feel like it was biased in any way, I did my best to offer EVERY perspective, This was a serious undertaking that I was incredibly lucky to be a part of!
> If there is anything different that I could have done please pm me and let me know so I can do better next year and again thank you all for such a huge response!


Thank You again for the Pics you did an outstanding job!!! 

Kimberley


----------



## vhunter

kbrando said:


> I am more than pleased to have been able to represent Archery Talk!
> Im sorry if some people feel like it was biased in any way, I did my best to offer EVERY perspective, This was a serious undertaking that I was incredibly lucky to be a part of!
> If there is anything different that I could have done please pm me and let me know so I can do better next year and again thank you all for such a huge response!


You did a great job. Thank you.


----------



## NY911

There was no bias at all - the poster who said that is incorrect. Don't sweat it...


----------



## bbhunt53

kbrando said:


> I am more than pleased to have been able to represent Archery Talk!
> Im sorry if some people feel like it was biased in any way, I did my best to offer EVERY perspective, This was a serious undertaking that I was incredibly lucky to be a part of!
> If there is anything different that I could have done please pm me and let me know so I can do better next year and again thank you all for such a huge response!


Great job. I'm just glad I didn't break your camera when you took my pic. James


----------



## alaz

kbrando said:


> I am more than pleased to have been able to represent Archery Talk!
> Im sorry if some people feel like it was biased in any way, I did my best to offer EVERY perspective, This was a serious undertaking that I was incredibly lucky to be a part of!
> If there is anything different that I could have done please pm me and let me know so I can do better next year and again thank you all for such a huge response!


There was no sense of bias...I loved the pics...a lotta fun to see.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kahkon

kbrando said:


> I am more than pleased to have been able to represent Archery Talk!
> Im sorry if some people feel like it was biased in any way, I did my best to offer EVERY perspective, This was a serious undertaking that I was incredibly lucky to be a part of!
> If there is anything different that I could have done please pm me and let me know so I can do better next year and again thank you all for such a huge response!



You did awesome, Thanks to you and Martin Archery for doing this.

It did seem that it was a lot of work. I'll make a deal with ya. Because I like you so much and would hate to see you overworked, I will donate my time next year to be your personal assistant. I just need a ticket


----------



## Celtic Dragon

Thanks for the pics  Looks like my money is safe for another year, non of those bows float my boat. Apart from Rytera and that 1 Hoyt, no-one has put any artistic flair into their design, and I can't afford to take the chance of buying a bow on spec.


----------



## ArchersParadox

> I am more than pleased to have been able to represent Archery Talk!
> Im sorry if some people feel like it was biased in any way, I did my best to offer EVERY perspective, This was a serious undertaking that I was incredibly lucky to be a part of!
> If there is anything different that I could have done please pm me and let me know so I can do better next year and again thank you all for such a huge response!



no problem man!, you did a hell of of job...........as usual...someone always complains.....


BTW............good pics of Laura............. wait a minute.....I don't think you could take a BAD pic of Laura....


Thanks again!


I will be THERE next year in INDY............mark my words!!:shade::shade:


----------



## KILL EM ALL

I like those grim reapers


----------



## mainehunt

GREAT job posting all of these photos for us who can't attend the ATA!

I really enjoyed going through all of the pics and posts.

For the guy who complained........well, just ignore him. I don't know what he was looking at, but I saw photos from about every manufacturer.

The fact that you represent 1 bow company and you still posted pics of other companies PROVE that you are NOT biased.

Thanks again, Kev


----------



## red44

Yup, a big thanks from me too! Great job. :darkbeer:


----------



## Christopher67

A big thank you from me as well! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Buellhunter

Made it back to Iowa last night.
Great time in Columbus.
Met lots of celebs and AT members.


----------



## NOV RUT

*ATA show*

We had a great time at the ATA show. 
I had the chance to meet quite a few Archery Talk members
and we will be picking up a ton of sponsors over the next
few weeks. I also want to thank all of you for the nice posts
that you put on this thread.
kbrando ran all over this show snapping pics for four days straight
and let me tell you this is not a small place. GREAT JOB BRANDON!


Shawn


----------



## tjandy

ohiohunter02 said:


> thanks for the great pics..... I wish I could have went with the dealer I worked for....
> 
> Anyone know if the ATA show will be back in columbus next year??:darkbeer:


I think next year it is in Indianapolis.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Thanks so much for bringing us coverage of the show. 

Hopefully i can go to one of these one day and see for myself!


----------



## NJBuckBuster

A Big thanks to Martin Archery, AT and especially KBrando for all the great pics. 

I cannot imagine all the work you did in those 4 days just to make the AT community happy. Thanks again KBrando and Martin Archery, now go and have one or two of :darkbeer::darkbeer: and relax. 

NJBB


----------



## Archery Idaho

*Thanks*

Great job, thanks for taking all the time for posting. It was greatly appretiated.


----------



## RxBowhunter

You did a great job Brandon! Thanks for the pics and your time well spent! :thumb:


----------



## Big Eazy

Thanks for all the great pics and for the time and effort you put into getting them.


----------



## RedWonder

Brown Hornet said:


> Can ya get some pics of the Scott/CBE stuff? I hear that there may be a new version of the Quad Lite with a scale. I hope so


Don't have any pictures but i held the CBE Quad Sights in my hand at the Trade Show that finally have the Scale engraved in them!


----------



## ruger10x

Great photos, give yourself a pat on the back from me.:smile:


----------



## Jersey Ray

Awesome Job Brandon and AT! :thumbs_up Looks like Everyone put Alot of Effort into bringing the Show to AT,Thanks Again it is Appreciated! :darkbeer:


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

again does anybody know what poundage the bows in the video's were set at???? :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

btw... sick bows


----------



## Supershark

tjandy said:


> I think next year it is in Indianapolis.


I believe you are correct.


----------



## Supermag1

kbrando thanks for the pics, you did a great job for all of us that couldn't make it.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Mohican said:


> Okay here is my take on the bows that I shot today.
> 
> *Top bows today: Bowtech Destroyer 350, PSE Dream Season, PSE Vendetta, Strothers SR71 and Vanquish.*
> The Bowtech 350, PSE Dream Season and SR71 although speed bows had very smooth draw cycles for speed bows. The Dream Season and SR71 were 60 lb bows and the 350 was set at 70. I wish I could of shot them all side by side all at the same weight at the same time. It was too close to pick an overall winner shooting them about 20 minutes apart. .





mtn3531 said:


> Who are we thanking for the honest review here? A Bowtech guy saying that the Bowtech was the nicest bow he shot all day? lol Too bad for Parker they couldn't get the Cobra done in time for the show, I know they have gotta be bummed.


Enjoyin the pics not wantin to get in on bashin for sure.. But I do not see anywhere where Mohican says he chose a Bowtech over any other bow... 
Keep pics comin.. enjoyin it all.. I have no bow preference, "shoot what u like" is the way I look at it... I recevied my 1st Hoyt bow for Christmas but after yrs of shootin.. I have shot a few different bows from diffent companies.. It would be awsome to be able to go and get your hands on so many diffent bows to compare.. I even have to order "blind" non of the shops around here carry bows with my specs (27" 40-50#) so if I order a bow its a 50/50 that it will fit my feel..


----------



## C Broad Arrow

Here are a couple more pictures that you might like from the show.

Jim still gets excited over big racks!











Here is one many may have seen, but was taken in the parking lot where exhibitors were parking their vehicles.... When Lee and Tiffany travel they take the "Crush Bus"









And for those interested in broadhead tests, a company called Smoke Broadheads made an appearance and did a ballistic Gel test. The two on the bottom extreme right and left as well as the center are their various models...the others were Muzzy, Rage, etc. They have a fixed blade, mechanical and specialty blades. They can provide you with the details of the test.

It was very impressive. Those interested in broadheads should give them a serisous look. They also have inked a deal with PSE.


----------



## HideawayArchery

kbrando said:


> I am more than pleased to have been able to represent Martin Archery And Archery Talk!
> Im sorry if some people feel like it was biased in any way, I did my best to offer EVERY perspective, This was a serious undertaking that I was incredibly lucky to be a part of!
> If there is anything different that I could have done please pm me and let me know so I can do better next year and again thank you all for such a huge response!


Yoe represented the ATA show very well. I was at the show 3 days and I can say after looking at all the pictures you captued the products and the feel of the show. Good job.


----------



## archeryhistory

In years before the internet archers would never see any information or photos from the dealer show until the magzines were released the next month or later. We do hope to do more next year and possibly include some video. As the service to internet connection improves the coverage will become easier.
Kbrando and crew took photos of as much as possible in the time they had. They also went through the requiest each day to find out what archers were asking to see. The thread is also open to any manufcturer to post additional photos and information.
We will aslo try to post information and photos of other events throughout the year and hope to cover and video the Vegas Shoot again next month.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

The guys here Terry do an awesome job and we appreciate Kbrando and Shawn for taking us along on their trip to the ATA Show in Ohio. Some great pictures and a great time to be a bowhunter and archer!


----------



## VanRijn

maybe next year you can bring someone <------ to do nothing but take pictures? hint hint. thanks for the pictures really looks like something i would like to get to go to some day.


----------



## deertattoo

*Awesome Job!!*



kbrando said:


> I am more than pleased to have been able to represent Martin Archery And Archery Talk!
> Im sorry if some people feel like it was biased in any way, I did my best to offer EVERY perspective, This was a serious undertaking that I was incredibly lucky to be a part of!
> If there is anything different that I could have done please pm me and let me know so I can do better next year and again thank you all for such a huge response!


You did a awesome job with the pics and filling us in on what was at the 2010 ATA Show. For the people that have a problem with it tell them to find there own way to the show or let it go cuz its gonna go on with or with out them. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Neuralgia

bowsmith said:


> It is currently labeled as the BowTech Carnivore, and is available through Huntersfriend.com for a limited time/number.


It's sold out... but, I was told that at Bowtech's shop in OR, they're Diamond branded.

I just don't understand ANYTHING f this Ross/Bowtech dilema


----------



## alaz

archeryhistory said:


> In years before the internet archers would never see any information or photos from the dealer show until the magzines were released the next month or later. We do hope to do more next year and possibly include some video. As the service to internet connection improves the coverage will become easier.
> Kbrando and crew took photos of as much as possible in the time they had. They also went through the requiest each day to find out what archers were asking to see. The thread is also open to any manufcturer to post additional photos and information.
> We will aslo try to post information and photos of other events throughout the year and hope to cover and video the Vegas Shoot again next month.


Very cool! Another huge advantage and great feature here!


----------



## kbrando

you all are great! Thanks again!


----------



## mainehunt

C Broad Arrow said:


> And for those interested in broadhead tests, a company called Smoke Broadheads made an appearance and did a ballistic Gel test. The two on the bottom extreme right and left as well as the center are their various models...the others were Muzzy, Rage, etc. They have a fixed blade, mechanical and specialty blades. They can provide you with the details of the test.
> 
> It was very impressive. Those interested in broadheads should give them a serisous look. They also have inked a deal with PSE.


How about that?............When Rage Broadhead made its own commercial, they showed that the Rage out penetrated the fixed bladed BH's. But this picture shows it the other way..........:mg:


----------



## alligood729

kbrando said:


> you all are great! Thanks again!


Thanks for sharing!!! I couldn't make it this year, work just wouldn't wait. Thanks for letting me live a little of it thru your pictures!!!:shade::shade:


----------



## CHAMPION2

Hope everything works out for him this go round. The Cardiac and the CR bows were awesome shooting bows!





USNarcher said:


> Andy bought back the Cardiac line and is manufacturing Ross bows again. BT still has the Carnivoirs


----------



## bonesjohnson

I want to thank the fine folks @ BOWTECH & SITKA for the DESTROYER 350 and the jacket!!!!! It was awesome of them to give this stuff away!!!! Thanks and look forward to spitting some more arrows!!!!!!


----------



## Rattler

Here is a pic of the ballistic gel witht he tac15 by PSE and the Smoke Ramcat!


----------



## Rattler

Me holding Bart Lawhorn's of Victory Archery 193" Ohio buck:


----------



## bwhntr4168

Hats off to you guys you did a great job and thank you!!! I did get to go to the show and watchout for a couple bow manufacturer thats definitely on the comback!! Is the pearson team with the advantage!!! As well as the ross crew andy is back and badder than ever!!!


----------



## DONDEERE

Mohican said:


> I was disappointed in the carbon bow from Hoyt. In my opinion Hoyt kind of took a year off.
> 
> A bow that I look forward to shooting and probably was disappointed with was the Martin Nemesis. Felt like a spongy wall and kicked to the left upon release.


_*...if this is your opinion of these bows, IMHO, your opinion isn't worth much...

...the Hoyt Carbon Matrix, Hoyt Maxxis and the Rytera Nemisis were probably 3 of THEE finest shooting, ABSOLUTE ZERO noise/vibration bows in the whole darn place :darkbeer:*_


----------



## DONDEERE

Elf Friend said:


> Bar Louies, just two blocks from the convention center. Good times will be had there.


_*...true dat ELF FRIEND 

...I do believe those memories will last a lifetime brother!! :darkbeer:*_


----------



## JWT

kbrando said:


> I am more than pleased to have been able to represent Archery Talk!
> Im sorry if some people feel like it was biased in any way, I did my best to offer EVERY perspective, This was a serious undertaking that I was incredibly lucky to be a part of!
> If there is anything different that I could have done please pm me and let me know so I can do better next year and again thank you all for such a huge response!


Maybe next year two guy's with camera passes


----------



## JWT

DONDEERE said:


> _*...true dat ELF FRIEND
> 
> ...I do believe those memories will last a lifetime brother!! :darkbeer:*_


So how did Grizzy Poo like his poster??


----------



## shooter444002

loved the carbon matrix, got 2 of the demo bows coming. Like the nemisis for sure as well. Strother was nice as well and felt great. Cant wait till my 2 blade bloodrunners get here to try on pigs. The snuffer ss was sharp. Really like the lone wolf blind and its a good bit cheaper than the double bull. The limb driver changes were small but good. liked the new rage titanium, but way to expensive for my customers, new grim reapers looked good

Had a great time and looking forward to next year. Bought way too much stuff!!!


----------



## rutnstrut

USNarcher said:


> Andy bought back the Cardiac line and is manufacturing Ross bows again. BT still has the Carnivoirs


If indeed Andy is again manufacturing Ross bows on his own,I hope he has learned from his MANY past business errors. For a while the man was making some of the best bows in the industry. Too bad he doesn't seem to be nearly as good at running a business as he is at designing bows.


----------



## Crackers

USNarcher said:


> Andy bought back the Cardiac line and is manufacturing Ross bows again. BT still has the Carnivoirs


Well there are many dealers that still remember getting stuck with no warranty bows and a bad after taste. BT no longer has any Ross bows to include the Carnivores


----------



## jakeeib

kbrando said:


> So we went out to eat after the show last night and on our way back to the room we happened across a few good ol boys hanging out in the lobby of the convention center, there was a guy singing and playing guitar, so we decided to hang out and listen.
> Turns out the guy playing the guitar was Kevin Blake Weldon.
> We had so much fun listening to him sing and play I wanted to post a few shots of the action. There was only like 13 people hanging around and Kevin could have been playing in a stadium it sounded so good!!!
> Kevin has been in the business for awhile and has a CD out called
> Bad Bob & Jimmy Posted Places.
> Also there was Ryan Klesko who has played major league ball for like 15 years and is the current co-host of Hard Core Hunting TV.
> 
> I would ask everyone to at least take a look at Kevins web site and would consider it a personal favor if you got his CD. He is on the brink of making it big time and in my opinion should already have gone Platinum!!!
> www.badbobandjimmy.com



I checked out his website and listened to a couple clips...then ordered both his CDs. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Athens? Any pic's?


----------



## 3children

A shot of my son in front of the Cobra booth, no it is not!!!! Why did they take out the tank with snakes?


----------



## grandpawrichard

*ATA Show = Work, Stress,No Sleep, Tired Bodies.....*

Plus a Chance to meet with New and Old Friends!  Thanks to Everyone that stopped by the Lakota Archery Booth to say Howdy and shake my hand. I have Never Been So Honored in All of my life! 

I just wish that I could have had more time to stand and visit with all of you.  I got a lot of great photos of some of the doings, but I didn't get a chance to visit everyone in their booths.  

This was the first year that Lakota has had their own booth, plus we just unveiled a new Oglala bow that we think (and so did everyone at the show that took the time to shoot it) is going to really be a success. It is a 30" A to A, Dual cam bow, but I digress!  So, I spent a bit of time at the Spyderweb Target shooting lane having people try the bow. 

Visiting with my old Buddy DONDEERE was GREAT! I even brought my John Deere hat that he sent me many years ago, so that I could have my photo taken with him while I was wearing it.  Do, Thanks for always being my friend and also, thanks for bringing so many folks to the Lakota booth for me to meet!  Maybe next year we will be able to really go sit down over a cup of coffee and a Big Slab of pie and chew the fat for a few minutes! 










I have tons of photo editing to get done, plus go to work; so I had best close for now. There will be more!   

Dick


----------



## archeryhistory

Be sure to check out the new How To videos for bow set up. They are the first in a series of videos to help all archers increase their knowledge of archery
We also invite others to post their videos on Archery Talk
http://www.archerytalktv.com/attv/view_video.php?viewkey=110656874902f0737800


----------



## VanRijn

thats awesome thanks for the new at features


----------



## zwalls

DONDEERE said:


> _*...if this is your opinion of these bows, IMHO, your opinion isn't worth much...
> 
> ...the Hoyt Carbon Matrix, Hoyt Maxxis and the Rytera Nemisis were probably 3 of THEE finest shooting, ABSOLUTE ZERO noise/vibration bows in the whole darn place :darkbeer:*_


It's ashame to tell someone IYHO,that his opinion isn't worth much.what makes your's worth so much more:noidea:........IMHO


----------



## zwalls

C Broad Arrow said:


> And for those interested in broadhead tests, a company called Smoke Broadheads made an appearance and did a ballistic Gel test. The two on the bottom extreme right and left as well as the center are their various models...the others were Muzzy, Rage, etc. They have a fixed blade, mechanical and specialty blades. They can provide you with the details of the test.
> 
> It was very impressive. Those interested in broadheads should give them a serisous look. They also have inked a deal with PSE.


ME LIKEY!! I'm always looking for possibly better broadheads!!


----------



## Spartan Hunter

Is there anymore Athens Archery pics or video from the show???


----------



## ShootingABN!

Spartan Hunter said:


> Is there anymore Athens Archery pics or video from the show???


haven't seen any on this thread....


----------



## ELKhuntR

I also just returned and your coverage is most excellent. Amazing how much you can miss at this show. Some of your picks were definitely my favorite and you also posted some that i didn't see. Almost wish this show was 4 days. I could use it. 

What's the company name of the 3 in one 1 stand.


----------



## DONDEERE

zwalls said:


> It's ashame to tell someone IYHO,that his opinion isn't worth much.what makes your's worth so much more:noidea:........IMHO


_*...did you even read that cats reply...

...if you did you would have seen that he was "attempting" an internet "throwdown" against these bows...and one particular manufactuer!!...

...one thing after being involved in this industry as long as I have...and seeing all the different type of folks that "test" these bows...and maybe more importantly "HOW" they test these bows at these shows (and in the shop)...then come to the internet to give "their" interpretations...

...I can tell you one thing...some guys who give opinions on the internet don't know how to even "test" one bow against another...

...and if you would have shot the bows he said were garbage, you would have had the same reaction as I did :darkbeer:

...I simply called BS on his postage where it presented itself 

...what "is a shame" is his testing methods and his attempted internet throwdown :mg:*_


----------



## zwalls

DONDEERE said:


> _*...did you even read that cats reply...
> 
> ...if you did you would have seen that he was "attempting" an internet "throwdown" against these bows...and one particular manufactuer!!...
> 
> ...one thing after being involved in this industry as long as I have...and seeing all the different type of folks that "test" these bows...and maybe more importantly "HOW" they test these bows at these shows (and in the shop)...then come to the internet to give "their" interpretations...
> 
> ...I can tell you one thing...some guys who give opinions on the internet don't know how to even "test" one bow against another...
> 
> ...and if you would have shot the bows he said were garbage, you would have had the same reaction as I did :darkbeer:
> 
> ...I simply called BS on his postage where it presented itself
> 
> ...what "is a shame" is his testing methods and his attempted internet throwdown :mg:*_


yes I did read his comments and didn't agree with them either as I did get to shoot one of the bows he did mention.I found that his rremarks were one that resembled very very few.but I felt that was his opinion and was going to give it to him!!

I feel your frustration as I feel the same with some of these so called "reviews" that ppl give here on AT.speaking of you and I and many others here can tell the difference between the pot stirers and the honest and unbiased rreviews!!that why I do I'm sure as you do is to test these bows our selves and make a decision from there!!

I hear what your saying!!thanks for your response:thumb:


----------



## pimpmybow

We will offer our opinion on the 2010 products in about 6 months. Shoot what you like.

This thread was my window to the show. Thanks!


----------



## DONDEERE

> I hear what your saying!!thanks for your response


_*...fair enough reply ZWALLS, and thank you for yours :darkbeer:*_


----------



## HC Archery

kbrando said:


> you all are great! Thanks again!


*Thanks for your time and effort on some great pics. *

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## grandpawrichard

kbrando,
It was Awesome Meeting you at the show!  Thanks for taking the time out of your extremely busy schedule to stop by our booth to shake my hand.  

 I'm glad to see that your bow arm has healed up and has no more string bites!   

Dick


----------



## satchmo

*Awesome show*

The last day we had two ballistic gel blocks left and the Ramcats were still passing through. That is a 10-4 on PSE and Ramcats by the way. We are some kind of excited.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

DONDEERE said:


> _*...did you even read that cats reply...
> 
> ...if you did you would have seen that he was "attempting" an internet "throwdown" against these bows...and one particular manufactuer!!......one thing after being involved in this industry as long as I have...and seeing all the different type of folks that "test" these bows...and maybe more importantly "HOW" they test these bows at these shows (and in the shop)...then come to the internet to give "their" interpretations...
> 
> ...I can tell you one thing...some guys who give opinions on the internet don't know how to even "test" one bow against another...
> 
> ...and if you would have shot the bows he said were garbage, you would have had the same reaction as I did :darkbeer:
> 
> ...I simply called BS on his postage where it presented itself
> 
> ...what "is a shame" is his testing methods and his attempted internet throwdown :mg:*_


Like this isn't attempted here on a daily basis.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3

*I would like to say thanks to AT Crew Members*

I can tell you these guys put in the leg time and then some. There was alot to see there and they made it around to everyone. Shawn and brandon were even kind enough to swing by the New Breed booth and snap a couple photos.
We had a great chat and even shot a few bows together.
Thanks again,
Kyle 
New Breed Archery


----------



## cpaddock87

Man who is that good lookin bald guy on the left of Shawn. LOL!!!!!!!!! It was great to meet you Shawn just what I expected another killer birds of feather flock together!! Have a good one. Chuck 






kbrando said:


> It has been a very busy morning here....Here are some photos from day 2
> 
> The boys from Open Season TV with our own NOV RUT
> The Martin Shooting Lane was the place to be today with long lines of everyone wanting to shoot the Nemesis.
> 
> JWT of the Alien Mafia posing with friends (middle)
> Inferno


----------



## Rage76

*Ata,*

The show was great!! I was their 2 out 3 days!! I got to say levi Morgan and his wife Samantha are really nice people and I thank samantha for the pic!! I also cant leave out the muzzy booth was great and I thank stan potts for taking the time for a pic!! I tell u what took me a while to find them but lee and Tiffany are a cute couple they seem very happy together and and WOW u think she's HOT on tv u need to see her in person!! (Good People) I think they should leave the public out it keeps the RIFFF RAFFF OUTTTT and thats nice THANK YOU!!!!!:smile: I cant wait till NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VA2

Who makes the Inferno?


----------



## superbuckeye

Anyone know who the vendor was that had all the hunting shirts up toward the front by QAD's booth?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I'm curious what effect the economy had on venders writing orders. Was there an improvement from last year? Was traffic up? Any juicy unconfirmed rumors to get everyone's mind off the economy?


----------



## C Broad Arrow

The ones I spoke to indicated that the first day of the show was slow but things had picked up by day two and were looking better than 2009.


----------



## flutterby.anna

*unpacking from the ATA show*

The drive to Columbus, Ohio was well worth it! I can't tell you how much information one can learn from the buzz on the floor of the show. The manufacturers are so excited about their products and so eager to meet everyone there. The show exposes a shooter to the industry side of the archery world. And yes there were so many toys!!! I was able to test fire bows my shop carries and bows that are new to the market. A special thank you to Anderson bow company!!! Columbus outside of the convention center resembles a cleaner, less dense, New York City- complete with an awesome night time skyline. We were able to sample local foods and brews at Flat iron, Brewery's, Park St Tavern, Nida's and the belgium waffles, thank you all!!! Well back to reality, the work week ahead, and the indoor leagues to practice for. Take care now.


----------



## Elf Friend

JWT said:


> So how did Grizzy Poo like his poster??


We're going to give it to him Tues night when he comes in to shoot league. Thanks for getting that for us.


----------



## JWT

Elf Friend said:


> We're going to give it to him Tues night when he comes in to shoot league. Thanks for getting that for us.


It was my pleasure It gave me an excuse to talk to Laura:shade:


----------



## TAP

JWT said:


> It was my pleasure It gave me an excuse to talk to Laura:shade:


JWT....just be careful what order you put words in sentences for now on.... That was the hardest I have EVER laughed!


----------



## JWT

I started laughing yesterday just thinking about that one... It really was a great time meeting you guys.


----------



## TAP

JWT said:


> I started laughing yesterday just thinking about that one... It really was a great time meeting you guys.


Definately a 'HTBT' (Had To Be There) That was a blast. Great time, great people memories for life.


----------



## elkman6x6

Bowtechie said:


> Hoyts truck. PSE beat them in the truck department.


But that is the only thing PSE will ever beat Hoyt in! LOL


----------



## kbrando

Back to the daily duties....here in walla walla.
I would do it again today! Was fantastic meeting everyone.


----------



## geriggs

*Inferno is made by Parker*

I just saw the Inferno at Gander mountain and its a nice bow woth a nice price point. its $500 if i recall. light weight, nice solid draw stop. smooth draw. i am a lefty so i didnt shoot it but i drew it. nice bow.


----------



## ELKhuntR

you might be talking about Buck Wear.



superbuckeye said:


> Anyone know who the vendor was that had all the hunting shirts up toward the front by QAD's booth?


----------



## ELKhuntR

don't have hardcore evidence but I did chat with a couple people and from what I heard attendance was up and a few told me they took more orders.

Innovation will draw good crowds, regardless.



NCBuckNBass said:


> I'm curious what effect the economy had on venders writing orders. Was there an improvement from last year? Was traffic up? Any juicy unconfirmed rumors to get everyone's mind off the economy?


----------



## HC Archery

JWT said:


> It was my pleasure It gave me an excuse to talk to Laura:shade:


:greenwithenvy*:........... >>>> Pics???*

`


----------



## trimantrekokc

elkman6x6 said:


> But that is the only thing PSE will ever beat Hoyt in! LOL


glad to see your still at it....... ukey:


----------



## DONDEERE

grandpawrichard said:


> Plus a Chance to meet with New and Old Friends!  Thanks to Everyone that stopped by the Lakota Archery Booth to say Howdy and shake my hand. I have Never Been So Honored in All of my life!
> 
> I just wish that I could have had more time to stand and visit with all of you.  I got a lot of great photos of some of the doings, but I didn't get a chance to visit everyone in their booths.
> 
> This was the first year that Lakota has had their own booth, plus we just unveiled a new Oglala bow that we think (and so did everyone at the show that took the time to shoot it) is going to really be a success. It is a 30" A to A, Dual cam bow, but I digress!  So, I spent a bit of time at the Spyderweb Target shooting lane having people try the bow.
> 
> Visiting with my old Buddy DONDEERE was GREAT! I even brought my John Deere hat that he sent me many years ago, so that I could have my photo taken with him while I was wearing it.  Do, Thanks for always being my friend and also, thanks for bringing so many folks to the Lakota booth for me to meet!  Maybe next year we will be able to really go sit down over a cup of coffee and a Big Slab of pie and chew the fat for a few minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tons of photo editing to get done, plus go to work; so I had best close for now. There will be more!
> 
> Dick


_*...LOL...seeing you pull out that hat and put it one was just too good to be true Dick...it warmed this old Farmers heart for sure!!...

...I came back on the last day a couple more times in order that I might catch you so we could chit chat a bit more before I had to head down the road...but to no avail 

...most folks think 3 days is enough time to see and speak with all your buddies at one of these deals, but I've never found it anywhere neere enough time to get all the "socializing" out of the way!!... 

...all the folks that I brought by to meet you were very excited to get the opportunity...because you are indeed an Internet LEGEND!! :darkbeer:

...they all had the same comment when we had left..."Man, GRANDPARICHARD sure is a nice guy" ...and "he looks just like his picture"!! :teeth:

...but looking at the above photo... it's amazing that SLIPPY FIELD looks NOTHING like his!!  

...we will have to do as you say at the next one and just simply make plans to go for a cup of coffee or a snack in order that we can catch up with each other the way we "should"...

...I hope everyone at the LAKOTA booth was happy that they came, from who I spoke with and what I saw they are going to be going places for sure!!...

...the women who wore the Authentic Indian Garb were nothing short of BEAUTIFUL and many spoke of them and how impressive they looked!!...

...I sure hope you have a few photo's you can share of the LAKOTA booth and the Indian Maidens...I am certain that the folks from ASN would love to see them!! :darkbeer:

...as well as any others of all the folks you may have met over the last weeks ATA event...

...thank YOU for being a great friend too!!...until we meet the next time Dick...

...be well, be happy and be safe :shade:*_


----------



## paulrueda

Trophy Blend was there!!! Here are the pics of Me and my buddies!


















This pic is with John owner of Renegade wheel chairs.









If you know anyone that could use one of these let me know.

Thanks, 

Paul Rueda


----------



## japple

paulrueda said:


> Trophy Blend was there!!! Here are the pics of Me and my buddies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is with John owner of Renegade wheel chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know anyone that could use one of these let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul Rueda



That is a BAD ***** machine!


----------



## paulrueda

John is the greatest guy I have ever met. I never met anyone so full of life and eagerness to laugh and have a good time. He wanted to create a wheel chair that would give people of different disabilities a way to get around without feeling chained down. I think he gets around more than most people I know. John is truly a great guy with a big heart I know he donated a wheel chair to a little girl and put a custom pink camo on it. He had her whole family come and stay with him and his family for 3 days at his home in Maine. I am truly honored to have met him and call john my friend. At the ATA show of all the hunting celebrities I met he made the biggest impression on me and the Trophy Blend Crew.


----------



## japple

that is absolutely awesome! inspiration galore!


----------



## archerytwo

*Whitetail Obsession*

are there any pics for the booth ?


----------



## paulrueda

I don't have any but I will ask him. I put a call in to him he should call me tomorrow.


----------



## Rubline62

*ATA Show*

Great Pic's!


----------



## satchmo

*Got to meet alot of people*

One of my favorites by far.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Gentelmen,

I just wanted to THANK YOU!!! for all your help at the Trophy Blend Booth, with out YOUR help WE would have never been able to do what WE did!! It was a great show for Trophy Blend Scents and there seem to be a very large amount of intrerest in the product and I feel its going to be a Stellar year and I cant wait for Indy 2011, where WE are going to make some BIG Noise in the industry. 



paulrueda said:


> Trophy Blend was there!!! Here are the pics of Me and my buddies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is with John owner of Renegade wheel chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you know anyone that could use one of these let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul Rueda


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Where is the show gonna be next year?


----------



## superbuckeye

NCBuckNBass said:


> Where is the show gonna be next year?


Indianapolis


----------



## superbuckeye

Forgot to grab info. Does anyone have any info on this product?


----------



## Panteramag

I just didn't like the post count


----------



## Christopher67

satchmo said:


> One of my favorites by far.



Ok i need to ask her name, wife was asking me what her name was and i can't remember for the life of me LOL. :behindsof


----------



## WDB

*Pics!*

Gina Brunson !!


----------



## Christopher67

WDB said:


> Gina Brunson !!


Thanks :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## illbowhunter

superbuckeye said:


> Forgot to grab info. Does anyone have any info on this product?


Anyone got any more info on this???


----------



## elkmtngear

Great pictorial and tour.....we were stuck in our booth for 3 days, and it is great to get such an awesome overview of the show.

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## kbrando

The Brunsons were super nice people stoped what they were doing to let me take pics for AT


----------



## dworth08

kbrando said:


> here you go...
> More excitement with the Nemesis...
> Quick Camo hats were very cool...the flap tucks away instantly
> Rest from NAP


Hey that is me with the Eliten shirt on shooting a martin bow. Martin came out with some nice bows this year.


----------



## goofy2788

illbowhunter said:


> Anyone got any more info on this???



I actually got to walk away from the show with one of these (minus the foot strap) It's a great exercise tool for any archer. I have all the contact info at home (at work now) and will try to remember to bring it with me tomorrow to post...


And Kbrando....that one tattoo picture of the leg...it's mine, if only I'd known that was you taking the pictures....heck I even talked to Shawn while it was getting done.:teeth:


----------



## satchmo

kbrando said:


> The Brunsons were super nice people stoped what they were doing to let me take pics for AT


I met them at the hotel and they talked to me for a while. It is hard to belive that she has had seven kids as tiny as she is,georgous lady. These folks super nice.


----------



## kbrando

In fact all the celebs I met are incredibly nice people!


----------



## Viper69

She had 7 kids?? Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## kbrando

Yea goofy It would have been nice to put some faces with the names, but I am sure you noticed that I didnt hang out anywhere that long...lol
I am sure I walked at least 100 miles that week


----------



## archeryhistory

With improvements in connections and equipment we do hope to have a video and more coverage of the show next year. The changes in technology will make much more possible.


----------



## gage523

*fun*

that looks great wish i was there


----------

